# EU Artikel 11 & 13



## Kavzars (16. Juni 2018)

Moin, ich bin über was gestolpert und wollte Sie darauf aufmerksam machen. 


Neues Zensurgesetz unter dem Deckmantel der Fußball-WM

Da nutzt die EU doch tatsächlich die Fußball-WM aus, um wieder ein absolut absurdes Gesetz durchzuwinken.
Die DSGVO war erst der Anfang - mit dem neuen Leistungsschutzrecht + Zensurmaschinen können wir freie/kostenlose Informationsbeschaffung via Internet komplett vergessen...

Informiert euch und stimmt jetzt dagegen, solange wir noch die Gelegenheit dazu haben:
Save the Internet
changecopyright.org | Stand Up for Copyright in the Digital Age
Julia Reda   –  Wie du noch bis 20. Juni Zensurmaschinen und das EU-Leistungsschutzrecht aufhalten kannst

Hier der Link zur Petition:
Petition * European Parliament: Stop the censorship-machinery! Save the Internet! * Change.org


----------



## RtZk (16. Juni 2018)

Wow einfach nur Wow.....
Das Schlimmste daran finde ich, sogar ehrlich gesagt, dass sie so etwas wie Wikipedia damit einfach vernichten werden...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

Viel wichtiger ist doch, dass Frankreich 2:0 gegen Iran gewonnen hat.  Vier Spiele gibt es heute, der Waaaahnsinn!
Wie, was Politik? Schlaaaaaaand

Dieser Beitrag könnte Satire enthalten


----------



## JePe (16. Juni 2018)

... weil es kein Gesetz ist, sondern eine Richtlinie, die dann in nationales Recht zu ueberfuehren waere. Hier nachzulesen; die zur Abstimmung stehende Richtlinie beginnt ab Seite 25. Ich habe da von "Zensur!" nichts finden koennen.


----------



## micha34 (16. Juni 2018)

Nun sitzen im EU Parlament aber keine vom Volk gewählte Vertreter die "Richtlinien" verfassen welche zwingend in nationale Gesetzgebungen einfliessen müssen.

Bei normaldenkenden Menschen sollte das einen seltsamen Beigeschmack hervorrufen.
Demzufolge weiss man auch schon was eine Petition wert ist.

Pol Pot hatte auch so ein seltsames Verständnis der "Demokratie".Befindet sich aber in bester Gesellschaft mit anderen "Demokraten".


----------



## Poulton (16. Juni 2018)

EU-Parlament angeblich nicht von der Bevölkerung der einzelnen EU Mitgliedsstaaten gewählt, hübsch verklausuliertes Geschwurbel, dass die EU eine Art Pol Pot sei, etc. 
Damit wäre ja geklärt, wer Alufolie als Meterware bestellt hat.

https://i2.wp.com/sciencefiles.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/aluhut-1.jpg


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Nun sitzen im EU Parlament aber keine vom Volk gewählte Vertreter die "Richtlinien" verfassen welche zwingend in nationale Gesetzgebungen einfliessen müssen.
> 
> Bei normaldenkenden Menschen sollte das einen seltsamen Beigeschmack hervorrufen.
> Demzufolge weiss man auch schon was eine Petition wert ist.
> ...



Was sitzt denn dann im EU Parlament, wenn nicht durch das Volk, bei den Europawahlen, gewählte Volksvertreter?
Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt, vielleicht habe ich ja was wichtiges verpasst, bei den Europawahlen!


----------



## chaotium (16. Juni 2018)

Auch wenns Volkvetreter sind oder wären. Sie tun nichts bzw das Falsches. Am besten EU abschaffen. Davor gings auch.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juni 2018)

Klar dann können uns die USA , Chinesen und Russen vorfühen wie sie gerade wollen, damit hätten die Europäer dann sogar ihe wirtschaftliche Macht aufgegeben!
Das ist ja Trumps und vor allen dingen Putins erklärtes Ziel die EU zu zerstören, damit die mit den einzelnen europäischen Staaten leichtes Spiel haben.
Und dann gibt es Leute wie dich, die das auch noch unterstützen.....

Wie man nur so denken kann, ist mir unbegreiflich.


----------



## Taskmaster (18. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar dann können uns die USA , Chinesen und Russen vorfühen wie sie gerade wollen, damit hätten die Europäer dann sogar ihe wirtschaftliche Macht aufgegeben!
> Das ist ja Trumps und vor allen dingen Putins erklärtes Ziel die EU zu zerstören, damit die mit den einzelnen europäischen Staaten leichtes Spiel haben.
> Und dann gibt es Leute wie dich, die das auch noch unterstützen.....
> 
> Wie man nur so denken kann, ist mir unbegreiflich.



Nein, so ist das nun nicht. Vielmehr ist die EU als Nachkriegsplan der Amerikaner deswegen angelaufen, weil man diesen Flickenteppich an Staaten als "zu schwierig zu kontrollieren und dominieren" eingeordnet hat.
Deswegen bekommen wir "die EU". Eine zentrale Regierung ist eben wesentlich attraktiver und leichter zu manipulieren als zwei Dutzend Einzelstaaten. Was denkt ihr denn, wer bis zum Ende des kalten Krieges (und noch ein paar Jährchen darüber hinaus) die Sache gemanagt hat? Ohne die Zustimmung der Amis wäre eine EWG bzw. ein europäischer Staatenbund gar nicht möglich gewesen.

Einmal hier entlang und sich die Sache erklären lassen:
Kampf um Europa - arte

Ich finde es immer amüsant, wenn man bedenkt, wie Linke immer und immer wieder für die Interessen der angeblich so verhassten "Imperialisten" kämpfen. Ähnlich beim Stichwort "weltoffenheit". Dieses stammte aus der Wirtschaft und bedeutet nichts weiter als Globalisierung, billige Arbeitskräfte und keine Handelsschranken. Voll auf's "Framing" reingefallen.
Und einmal hier entlang für die Erklärung:
Das Märchen vom Fachkräftemangel - "Hurra, wir sind weltoffen!" - ARD

Weder Trump noch Putin hätten irgendwas davon, die EU abzumurksen. Ganz im Gegenteil: das würde deren Lage nur verkomplizieren. Um die wirtschaftlichen Interessen Europas zu bündeln, braucht es übrigens keine EU. Da wäre die EWG völlig ausreichend (und sie würde allen Mitgliedern Luft zum Atmen lassen).


----------



## Poulton (18. Juni 2018)

Paul Craig Roberts – Psiram
So einer soll ernsthaft als Quelle herhalten? Als nächstes kommt man wohl noch mit Ernst Zündel und David Irving an, weil die sagen, was man gerne hören will.
(Und ein Beispiel dafür, dass auch die ÖR, insbesondere Arte, sich bei der Auswahl ihrer Quellen richtig in die Nesseln setzen können.)


----------



## Taskmaster (18. Juni 2018)

Dem würde ich ja sogar zustimmen, wenn er denn nicht tatsächlich die Wahrheit sagen würde:

Euro-federalists financed by US spy chiefs - Telegraph
American Committee on United Europe - Wikipedia

Und den Laden gibt es noch immer: Union der Europaischen Foderalisten – Wikipedia

Inklusive "United States of Europe". Kommt bekannt vor?
Nicht alles, was nicht sein darf oder von ehemaligen stellvertretenden Finanzminister der USA verbreitet wird, ist gelogen.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein, so ist das nun nicht. Vielmehr ist die EU als Nachkriegsplan der Amerikaner deswegen angelaufen, weil man diesen Flickenteppich an Staaten als "zu schwierig zu kontrollieren und dominieren" eingeordnet hat.
> Deswegen bekommen wir "die EU". Eine zentrale Regierung ist eben wesentlich attraktiver und leichter zu manipulieren als zwei Dutzend Einzelstaaten. Was denkt ihr denn, wer bis zum Ende des kalten Krieges (und noch ein paar Jährchen darüber hinaus) die Sache gemanagt hat? Ohne die Zustimmung der Amis wäre eine EWG bzw. ein europäischer Staatenbund gar nicht möglich gewesen.
> 
> Einmal hier entlang und sich die Sache erklären lassen:
> ...



Schon wieder die nächste Alu Hut Theorie un dann auch noch so offensichtlich Schwachsinnig und falsch!

Die USA haben wenn sie versucht haben Kontrolle auszuüben, dies immer über die Nato getan, man sollte also nicht die EU mit der Nato verwechseln und die EU hatte auch noch nie eine Regierung, die Kommission ist weit weg von einer Regierung!

Für die Behauptung ohne die USA wären die EWG oder EU nicht möglich gewesen, hätte ich gerne mal seriöse Quellen, die USA haben zeitlebens immer gegen die EWG und EUgeabeitet, weil deren wirtschaftliche Macht ihnen viel zu goß war und wurde.



> Weder Trump noch Putin hätten irgendwas davon, die EU abzumurksen. Ganz im Gegenteil: das würde deren Lage nur verkomplizieren. Um die wirtschaftlichen Interessen Europas zu bündeln, braucht es übrigens keine EU. Da wäre die EWG völlig ausreichend (und sie würde allen Mitgliedern Luft zum Atmen lassen).



Was für ein offenkundiger Superschwachsinn, der mit dutzenden Aussagen aus den USA und Russland widerlegt werden kann, angeblich haben die Russen doch die EU Assoziierung mit der Ukraine als Kriegsgrund gesehen.


----------



## compisucher (18. Juni 2018)

Die EU oder vormals EWG ist nur sehr bedingt von den USA beeinflusst worden.
Zwars gab es in der Vorläuferorganisation
Europaische Verteidigungsgemeinschaft – Wikipedia
durchaus das Bestreben einer Wiederbewaffnung d. nach WKII, ist dann aber schlichtweg am Widerstand Frankreichs gescheitert.
Die EWG fanden die Franzosen durchaus sympatischer und das Thema Wiederbewaffnung davor (und hier waren die USA sicherlich treibende Kraft) war mit dem Beitritt D. zur NATO erledigt.

Es gibt m. E. ein ganz klares Indiz dafür, dass die USA kaum politischen Einfluss auf die EWG/EU hatten und haben.
Wäre dem so, wäre Großbritannien als treuster Verbündeter der USA an Stelle Frankreich/Deutschland die treibende Kraft und tonangebend.
Ganz im Gegenteil, die treten aus und die Politik wie Wirtschaft in den USA bejubeln das, weil die wirtschaftliche Macht der EU dadurch geschwächt wird.
Die USA taten und tun alles, damit die EU schwächelt, nicht nur heute, sondern auch schon in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Taskmaster (18. Juni 2018)

Das ist eben keine Theorie, das ist ein Fakt (und in diesem Fall ist das Wort angebracht), direkt aus dem US Nationalarchiv.
Darüber wird natürlich in Europa nicht so gerne geredet. Das macht sich nicht so gut, wenn  die Pro-EU-Tröten sich mal wieder irgendwo zusammenfinden und gar nicht wissen, für was sie da eigentlich rumstehen.

Du hast dich scheinbar entschieden, die Quellen und Belege nicht zu studieren, nicht mal 5min deiner (unterstelle ich jetzt einfach mal) kostbaren Zeit der arte-Dokumentation zu widmen (und arte ist nun wirklich kein EU-Feind, sondern eigentlich  [als Gemeinschaftsprojekt von Frankreich/Deutschland und mit Gebühren finanziert] der EU-freundliche Sender schlechthin). Wir reden hier also nicht über die wohlbekannte "Youtube-Universität", die Nummer ist eindeutig belegt und geht auch noch über den Kommentar von Paul Craig Roberts im Beitrag hinaus (ehem. US-Botschafter, Zitate aus den Dokumenten, die Amerikanische Akademie (Sitz in Berlin), Historiker, etc.).
Ohne die USA keine EU.

Und weil es so schön ist:

OSS, CIA and European unity: The American committee on United Europe, 1948-60

Die USA waren die Siegermacht, nach der sich alles zu richten hatte. In Europa wurde kein Schritt ohne die USA getätigt. Du glaubst doch wohl nicht allen ernstes, dass ohne deren Einfluss und Zutun irgendetwas (vor allem nicht rund um Nachkriegsdeutschland) geschehen ist, genehmigt/realisiert wurde? 
Selbst für die Wiedervereinigung brauchte es die Zustimmung der Alliierten (und das war 1990). Bis dahin haben sie sogar noch unsere Post mitgelesen.
Wenn die USA sagen, dass eine einzelne Regierung in einer EU leichter zu manipulieren als viele kleine Staaten ist, dann wird da schon was dran sein. Auch dass sie die Briten gleich mit reinzwängen wollten. Britanien hat sich damals ja gar nicht selbst als Teil dieser zu bildenden EU gesehen. 

Winston Churchill sagte mal:


> „Wann immer wir zwischen Europa und dem offenen Meer wählen müssen, sollen wir uns immer für das offene Meer entscheiden.“



Später hielt er dann Reden, in denen er für eine EU argumentierte. Aber eben nicht (wie viele EU-Anhänger ihm heute in den Mund legen wollen) darüber,  dass Großbritanien Teil dieser EU sein sollte. Vielmehr wollte man als Empire von außen zusehen und selbst (wie die USA) an den Strippen ziehen.

Die Quellen habe ich dir an die Hand gegeben. Mach dir einen gemütlichen TV-Abend und studiere nebenbei die Paper und Berichte.
Besonders heiß finde ich auch die Nummer:


> A memo from the European section, dated June 11, 1965, advises the vice-president of the European Economic Community, Robert Marjolin, to pursue monetary union by stealth. It recommends suppressing debate until the point at which "adoption of such proposals would become virtually inescapable"



P.S.: Die Russen haben ein Problem damit, dass die NATO immer näher an sie rückt. Mit der EU an sich haben sie aber an und für sich keine Probleme. Ganz im Gegenteil. Das sind doch gute Geschäftspartner.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Juni 2018)

USA / EWG-KONKURRENZ: Teuflischer Kampf - DER SPIEGEL 53/1961

Komischerweise sah das Kennedy schon anders!
Aber lebe mal weiter in deiner Alu Hut Theorie.

Putin tut alles seit 2000 um die EU zu schwächen bis zu ihrer Vernichtung, er finanziert durchgängig überall in Europa Anti EU Bewegungen und Parteien, im erheblichen Maße!


----------



## Taskmaster (18. Juni 2018)

Du, die Alu-Hut-Nummer wird nicht besser und auch nicht neuer, wenn man sie ununterbrochen (und dann auch noch falsch) benutzt. Ist das jetzt endgültig die light-Version der Nazi-Keule geworden?
Es ist wenn dann eher das Brett vor deinem Kopf, das deine Sicht einschränkt. 

Und was genau möchtest du nun widerlegt haben? Natürlich hat sich die EWG dann später in eine Richtung entwickelt, die bspw. Kennedy zeitweise nicht so prickelnd fand (wobei er [wie würden hier einige sagen?!] "ganz offen den Imperialisten hat raushängen lassen" und für " eine auf zwei Wirtschaftszentren gestützte Weltmacht USA-EWG" war [Zitat aus deinem Artikel]). 
Lies halt mal, was im Spiegel-Artikel steht. Die Amerikaner hatten Sorgen wegen den Zöllen auf ihre Produkte (also eigentlich wieder ein aktuelles Thema). Dass ein Kind sich auch mal temporär gegen die Eltern wenden kann, ist nichts Neues. Die EWG hat damals unglaublichen Protektionismus betrieben (tut dies auch heute noch je nach Gusto). 
Dass dies "nicht so schlimm sei", wird hier im Forum zumindest immer wieder anhand der Außenhandelsbilanz (und gegen die Auslegung dieser durch Trump) diskutiert und mit Ttip wollte man bereits in der Vergangenheit so einige amerikanische Standards übernehmen und eine Art Freihandel schaffen. 
Das ist auch noch immer das erklärte Ziel.Wer wird wohl am Ende gewinnen? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher: die Amerikaner. Trump hatte bereits den völligen Freihandel ohne Subventionen und Zölle angeboten. Das hat die angeblichen "Freihandelsfans" (es wurde ja quasi hoch und runter gebetet, dass ohne diesen die Welt verloren wäre) der EU ganz schön geschockt. Denn so "frei" soll der Freihandel dann scheinbar doch nicht sein.

Das alles ändert nichts am Grundprinzip und an den Tatsachen: keine EWG/EU ohne Amerika, Amerika forciert die "Vereinigten Staaten von Europa" (seit jeher [inkl verdeckter Operationen, siehe Beiträge zuvor]) auch heute noch und verhandelt viel lieber mit einer Zentralregierung (zumal dort die Schnarchnasen der Parteienlandschaft abgestellt werden "Wirste nichts national, gehste in die EU!"), weil die leichter zu dominieren und zu beeinflussen ist.
Das bedeutet aber natürlich nicht, dass es deswegen keinerlei Handelskonflikte und Unstimmigkeiten geben kann, man sich bedingungslos in allen Lebenslagen den USA unterwirft (das wäre wohl auch ein wenig zu offensichtlich). Aber selbstverständlich spielt man den Amerikanern mit den "Vereinigten Staaten von Europa" direkt in die Hände. Das ist nämlich genau das, was man seit 70 Jahren dort plant und für Europa haben möchte.

-----

Putin tut also alles, um die EU zu vernichten... nun, dann ist sein "alles" aber irgendwie ganz schön "wenig". Was genau tut er denn?
Keine wirklichen Fake News zur BTW: Bundestagswahl 2017: Die grosse Fake News gab es nicht | faktenfinder.tagesschau.de Sehr geil dazu auch die Nummer: Hate-Speech-Gesetz: Regierung kennt keine einzige strafbare Falschnachricht - Golem.de
Siehst du irgendwo Truppen?
Natürlich ist Putin ein ekliger Wichtel, aber es wird auch echt viel Mist von Europa und den USA verbreitet. Bspw. der angeblich gehackte Email-Account Clintons. Die Russen waren es... oder doch nicht?
Ich bin echt kein Putin-Fan, aber Russland ist momentan eine ziemlich gute Projektionsfläche und schönes Feindbild, mit dem man von der eigenen Unfähigkeit ablenken kann.

Wenn die EU untergeht, dann liegt das nicht daran, dass der Gümmel Putin ganz doll böse ist, sondern weil der Sauladen einfach nicht richtig durchdacht wird und man Völker und Bilanzen zusammenzurrt, die unterschiedlicher kaum sein könnten.
Unterschiede muss man feiern und nicht wegen fadenscheiniger wirtschaftlicher Interessen und depperten Ideologien beseitigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist eben keine Theorie, das ist ein Fakt (und in diesem Fall ist das Wort angebracht), direkt aus dem US Nationalarchiv.



Wenn du schon den Text nicht mitlieferst, könntest du vielleicht wenigstens die Signatur nennen, damit wir deinen "Fakt" das nächste mal nachlesen können, wenn wir zufällig im US Nationalarchiv vorbeikommen?



> Du hast dich scheinbar entschieden, die Quellen und Belege nicht zu studieren, nicht mal 5min deiner (unterstelle ich jetzt einfach mal) kostbaren Zeit der arte-Dokumentation zu widmen



Protipp: Wenn du willst, dass jemand 5 Minuten seiner Zeit für krude Theorien opfert, dann solltest du nicht auf ein 124 Minuten Video verlinken. Sondern auf ein 5 Minuten langes. Das zieht sich dann vielleicht just for fun jemand rein. Wenn du eine Chance >5% haben willst, dass jemand deine Behauptungen glaubt, sind Textlinks oder zumindest ein gezielter Link auf die halbe Minute mit den entsprechenden Aussagen die richtige Wahl.



> Die USA waren die Siegermacht, nach der sich alles zu richten hatte. In Europa wurde kein Schritt ohne die USA getätigt. Du glaubst doch wohl nicht allen ernstes, dass ohne deren Einfluss und Zutun irgendetwas (vor allem nicht rund um Nachkriegsdeutschland) geschehen ist, genehmigt/realisiert wurde?
> Selbst für die Wiedervereinigung brauchte es die Zustimmung der Alliierten (und das war 1990).



Warum es in einem besetzten Staat die Zustimmung der Besetzer für die Gründung einer neuen Nation gab, braucht man wohl nicht zu erklären. Und ich bin gespannt, welche Beispiele du aus den 40 Jahren zwischen der direkten Nachkriegszeit und dem Einzelfall der Wiedervereinigung vorlegen kannst - und noch viel wichtiger: Welche aus den 28 Jahren seit dem. Deiner Schilderung nach müsste ja jede einzelne, größere politische Entscheidung in der EU an US-Schreibtischen entstanden sein. Also zeig doch mal bitte her, wie die USA den 2002er Atomausstieg formuliert haben. Oder welche Rolle die USA bei der Aushandlung der letztjährigen EU-Fischfangquoten spielten. Wie genau haben die USA Ministerpräsident Mappus, Verkehrsminister Dobrindt, Oberkontrolleur der Bahn Dobrindt sowie das EU-Verkehrskomissariat (k.A., wer da zuständig war - 10:1 dass aus einer EVP-Partie, höchstwahrscheinlich CDU oder CSU kommt) auf einmal über den Tisch gezogen und Stuttgart 21 initiiert? Oder die Ernennung von Oettinger zum Komissar für Digitales. Nicht falsch verstehen: Letztere Entscheidung trägt eindeutig die Handschrift von jemandem auf dem geistigen Niveau Trumps. Aber woran erkennst du, dass es nicht ein europäischer Idiot war, der das verbrochen hat?



> P.S.: Die Russen haben ein Problem damit, dass die NATO immer näher an sie rückt.



Tjo. Das hätten sie sich vielleicht vor dem Krim-Einmarsch überlegen sollen, besser noch vor der Entsendung von Panzern nach Warschau. Wenn man als Nachbar Russlands nur die Wahl hat zwischen "Mitglied in der NATO" und "Vasall unter Russland", dann wählen die meisten halt das "in" und nicht das "unter".




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Du, die Alu-Hut-Nummer wird nicht besser und auch nicht neuer, wenn man sie ununterbrochen (und dann auch noch falsch) benutzt. Ist das jetzt endgültig die light-Version der Nazi-Keule geworden?



Nö. Die Nazi-Keule schwingt man gegen Nazis, auf die großflächige Verbreitung von Verschwörungstheorien durch die international organisierten Metallfolienhersteller weißt man in Gegenwart von Aluhutträgern hin. Es gibt personelle Überlappungen, aber prinzipiell sind es getrennte und nur vereinzelt vorkommende Entitäten. (Wer eine Häufung von dem einen oder dem anderen in seiner unmittelbaren Umgebung bemerkt, sollte vorsichtig agieren. Da stecken meist DIE dahinter.)



> Dass ein Kind sich auch mal temporär gegen die Eltern wenden kann, ist nichts Neues.



Von Kennedy bis heute ist "temporär", aber die paar Jahre davor rechtfertigen eine allgemeingültige Aussage "die EU wird von den USA kontrolliert" (wohlgemerkt: Eine EU, die es da noch gar nicht gab) 



> verhandelt viel lieber mit einer Zentralregierung



Natürlich verhandeln die USA lieber mit einem Ansprechpartner. Genauso wie jeder andere auf der Welt. Was dabei rauskommt, wenn 20 Leute jeweils was anderes sagen, sieht man ja in der EU-Asylpolitik: Nichts. Gar nichts. Wieso sollten andere Staaten sich also an Verhandlungen beteiligen, die nichts bringen? Niemand hatte Bock, mit jedem europäischen Staat einzeln was auszuhandeln. Da hat man sich lieber erstmal mit Japan, China, USA, Brasilien,.... an einen Tisch gesetzt, ehe man seine Zeit mit wirtschaftlichen nichtsen wie Belgien, Österreich oder Schweden verschwendet. Genau das ist doch der Kerngedanke von EU/EG/EWG: Lasst ein gemeinsames Ganzes bilden, damit wir auf der internationalen Bühne mal sowas wie Bedeutung und auf Augenhöhe mit anderen großen, nur aus einer Nation bestehenden Wirtschaftsräumen verhandeln können.


----------



## Taskmaster (19. Juni 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du schon den Text nicht mitlieferst, könntest du vielleicht wenigstens die Signatur nennen, damit wir deinen "Fakt" das nächste mal nachlesen können, wenn wir zufällig im US Nationalarchiv vorbeikommen?
> 
> Protipp: Wenn du willst, dass jemand 5 Minuten seiner Zeit für krude Theorien opfert, dann solltest du nicht auf ein 124 Minuten Video verlinken. Sondern auf ein 5 Minuten langes. Das zieht sich dann vielleicht just for fun jemand rein. Wenn du eine Chance >5% haben willst, dass jemand deine Behauptungen glaubt, sind Textlinks oder zumindest ein gezielter Link auf die halbe Minute mit den entsprechenden Aussagen die richtige Wahl.


Es ist kaum in Worte zu fassen... Schon wieder zeigst du, dass du die STRG+F-Kombination nicht beherrschst. Ist es wirklich so schwer, Texte zu sichten und Links zu klicken, die auch noch zurechtgespult worden sind?
Ich habe nämlich nicht nur einfach auf ein "124min-Video" verlinkt, sondern direkt in die Passagen des Videos. Klick halt endlich einmal mehr als einen Hyperlink an und halte diesen auch für länger als 3 Sekunden geöffnet (so alt wie das Internet; ich weiß echt nicht, wie man sich eine solche Blöße geben und so in eine Diskussion einsteigen kann, ganz offen zeigt, dass nicht einen Quelle richtig gesichtet worden ist). Ich werde auch nicht in Videos für eine Diskussion herumschneiden, zusammenfügen und für dich hochladen, weil deine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne nicht über 5min hinausgeht. Nicht alles kann man innerhalb von 5min erklären.
Komplexe Themen benötigen manchmal durchaus komplexe Erklärungen. Wenn dein Kopf schon nach 5min abschaltet, ist das weniger mein denn dein Problem.
Ich verstehe bei dir echt nicht was falsch läuft. Der Umgang mit Quellen gehört in jede Mittelstufe.
Ich "behaupte auch nichts", die Rolle der USA ist unstrittig. Einzig um deren Deutung wird noch gerungen. Nur weil du davon noch nie etwas gehört hast, macht es das nicht zu einer Theorie.
Personen wie John Kornblum sind eben doch recht verlässlich und schwerlich über ihre Vita oder Auftreten mit "Verschwörungstheorien" zu verknüpfen.
Das Dokument wird übrigens auch in der Dokumentation nach gerade mal 5min Laufzeit gezeigt. Vielleicht kontaktierst du einfach arte wegen einer Kopie? Du kannst froh sein, dass ich nicht einfach auf die Literatur zum Thema verweise. Denn das wäre anhand der Masse an Stoff und nötigen Einarbeit zu diesem Thema mehr als angebracht.
Es ist eben genau diese unbedarfte und naive Faulheit, die uns eines Tages in den Abgrund führen wird.

Wie sagte schon so schön Juncker kurz vor der Jahrtausendwende in "Die Brüsseler Republik" (Spiegel):


> *"Wir beschließen etwas, stellen das dann in den Raum und warten einige Zeit ab, was passiert. Wenn es dann kein großes Geschrei gibt und keine Aufstände, weil die meisten gar nicht begreifen, was da beschlossen wurde, dann machen wir weiter - Schritt für Schritt, bis es kein Zurück mehr gibt."*



Und dank Schnarchnasen wie Euch kommt man damit auch wunderbar durch.
(Der Mann hat so einige schöne Sätze gesagt. Bspw. zur Euro-Krise: "Wenn es ernst wird, muss man lügen.", was eigentlich ziemlich deutlich macht, warum man sich mit der EU und ihren Hintergründen etwas eingehender befassen sollte.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum es in einem besetzten Staat die Zustimmung der Besetzer für die Gründung einer neuen Nation gab, braucht man wohl nicht zu erklären. Und ich bin gespannt, welche Beispiele du aus den 40 Jahren zwischen der direkten Nachkriegszeit und dem Einzelfall der Wiedervereinigung vorlegen kannst - und noch viel wichtiger: Welche aus den 28 Jahren seit dem. Deiner Schilderung nach müsste ja jede einzelne, größere politische Entscheidung in der EU an US-Schreibtischen entstanden sein. Also zeig doch mal bitte her, wie die USA den 2002er Atomausstieg formuliert haben. Oder welche Rolle die USA bei der Aushandlung der letztjährigen EU-Fischfangquoten spielten. Wie genau haben die USA Ministerpräsident Mappus, Verkehrsminister Dobrindt, Oberkontrolleur der Bahn Dobrindt sowie das EU-Verkehrskomissariat (k.A., wer da zuständig war - 10:1 dass aus einer EVP-Partie, höchstwahrscheinlich CDU oder CSU kommt) auf einmal über den Tisch gezogen und Stuttgart 21 initiiert? Oder die Ernennung von Oettinger zum Komissar für Digitales. Nicht falsch verstehen: Letztere Entscheidung trägt eindeutig die Handschrift von jemandem auf dem geistigen Niveau Trumps. Aber woran erkennst du, dass es nicht ein europäischer Idiot war, der das verbrochen hat?



Wat? Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn? Warum sollte ich jetzt ein Beispiel für irgendetwas suchen? Du scheinst nicht mal verstanden zu haben, was ich mit dem Bezug zur Wiedervereinigung erklärt habe: ein Staatenbund, besonders wenn er Deutschland inkludierte (man beachte, dass man Deutschland damals auch nicht in der NATO wollte, es erst 1955 aufgenommen wurde), war ohne Amerika überhaupt nicht möglich. Jedoch durfte es schon von Anfang an beim EGKS-Vertrag 1952 dabei sein. Warum wohl?

Und natürlich ist jede größere Entscheidung Deutschlands von den Siegermächten (und insbesondere den USA) gegengeprüft und abgesegnet worden. Um zumindest rudimentäre Souveränität musste man quasi täglich ringen.



			
				Deutschlandfunk schrieb:
			
		

> "Seit Gründung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland wurden jährlich Millionen von Postsendungen kontrolliert, geöffnet, beschlagnahmt, vernichtet oder zurück in den Postverkehr gegeben. Ebenso wurden Millionen von Telefongesprächen abgehört, Fernschreiben und Telegramme abgeschrieben und von den Besatzungsmächten und späteren Alliierten, aber auch von den Westdeutschen selbst zu nachrichtendienstlichen beziehungsweise strafrechtlichen Zwecken ausgewertet und genutzt."
> Ein schönes Beispiel hierfür wird im von mir verlinkten Artikel vom Deutschlandfunk erähnt:
> Millionenfache Schnüffelei im demokratischen Westdeutschland? Um das zu erklären muss der Freiburger Historiker in seinem Buch "Überwachtes Deutschland" die Entstehungsgeschichte der Bundesrepublik in Erinnerung rufen: Eine Schlüsselrolle nimmt dabei Konrad Adenauer ein, der erste Kanzler der Bundesrepublik. Der Rheinländer trieb die Einbindung der BRD ins westliche Bündnissystem voran, er kämpfte für ihre Souveränität. Was bisher aber kaum bekannt war: Adenauer zahlte für diese Souveränität einen hohen Preis. Denn die Siegermächte wollten keineswegs auf alle Sonderrechte, die sogenannten Vorbehaltsrechte verzichten. Dazu gehörten so bekannte, wie etwa das Recht, Truppen in Westdeutschland zu stationieren, aber eben auch eher unbekannte wie der Geheimdienstvorbehalt oder der Überwachungsvorbehalt.



Du solltest wirklich so einige deiner historischen Lücken bzgl. der Bonner Republik aufarbeiten.
Mitbekommen?

Und was sollen die depperten Beispiele von Stuttgart 21 und Co.? Soll das irgendwie "cool" oder lustig, gar schlagfertig rüberkommen? Es wirkt einfach nur dümmlich.
Niemand hat behauptet, dass die EU von einer Schattenregierung der USA geführt wird. Was hier erklärt wird, ist, dass die USA sich hier in Europa  mit der EU genau das installiert haben, was sie wollten, die EU als ihren Plan für den Kontinent entworfen haben und ihre Durchsetzung in ihrem Sinne seit Kriegsende forcieren.
Die EU ist eben kein "linkes" Projekt (wie viele zu glauben scheinen). Es kommt nicht aus dem "Herzen Europas" und dient auch keiner "höheren Sache". Sie ist schlicht das Produkt Amerikanischer Interessen.

John Foster Dulles sagte es ganz deutlich:


> Europe must federate or perish.







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo. Das hätten sie sich vielleicht vor dem Krim-Einmarsch überlegen sollen, besser noch vor der Entsendung von Panzern nach Warschau. Wenn man als Nachbar Russlands nur die Wahl hat zwischen "Mitglied in der NATO" und "Vasall unter Russland", dann wählen die meisten halt das "in" und nicht das "unter".


Also null mit dem Konflikt beschäftigt. Darum soll es nicht gehen, aber wenn man nicht mal weiß, welche militärische Bedeutung (Schwarzmeerflotte) die Ukraine für Russland besitzt, es Verträge/Abkommen wie das Budapester Memorandum oder auch die Nato-Russland-Grundakte, der "Vertrag über Freundschaft, Zusammenarbeit und Partnerschaft" existierten, es also durchaus einen vertretbaren russischen Standpunkt gibt...
Das Thema ist unerschöpflich und du zeigst mit der Einleitung "Tjo" schon deinen Wissensstand und wie lohnenswert eine Diskussion mit dir darüber wäre.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Die Nazi-Keule schwingt man gegen Nazis, auf die großflächige Verbreitung von Verschwörungstheorien durch die international organisierten Metallfolienhersteller weißt man in Gegenwart von Aluhutträgern hin. Es gibt personelle Überlappungen, aber prinzipiell sind es getrennte und nur vereinzelt vorkommende Entitäten. (Wer eine Häufung von dem einen oder dem anderen in seiner unmittelbaren Umgebung bemerkt, sollte vorsichtig agieren. Da stecken meist DIE dahinter.)


Brauche ich nicht mal zu kommentieren. Spiegelt das Niveau wieder, auf dem du dich bewegst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von Kennedy bis heute ist "temporär", aber die paar Jahre davor rechtfertigen eine allgemeingültige Aussage "die EU wird von den USA kontrolliert" (wohlgemerkt: Eine EU, die es da noch gar nicht gab)


Wann soll diese Aussage gefallen sein? Textverständnis? Man stelle sich vor: in der Zwischenzeit gab es deutliche Entspannungen bzgl der Zoll-Politik beider Seiten. Die Amerikaner haben den Protektionismus der EU (wegen meiner auch EWG, die Übertragungsleistung sollte erbracht werden können], ich bin es auch nicht, der mit "70 Jahre Frieden durch die EU" auf Plakaten völlig sinnbefreit durch die Straßen zieht) erfolgreich an vielen stellen aufgehebelt. Seit Kennedy haben sich die Handelsbeziehungen zwischen den USA und der EU deutlich entspannt. Dass es aktuell wieder Thema ist, ist hauptsächlich Deutschland und dessen wahnwitziger Außenhandelsbilanz zu verdanken.
Denn daraus leiten die USA eine Benachteiligung ab, die sie auch af Zölle zurückführen.
Die "EU wird von den USA kontrolliert" habe ich so nie formuliert. Sie ist durch die Amerikaner aufgrund amerikanischer Interessen geschaffen worden und dient hauptsächlich dem Zweck, als "Bollwerk" gegen "die Russen" im amerik. Interesse zu fungieren und diese zu beschäftigen, leichter manipulierbar als viele Einzelstaaten mit vielen Einzelinteressen (die ja trotz EU vorhanden bleiben, aber man sich als USA nicht mehr mit auseinandersetzen muss, weil die Probleme einfach auf die Zentralregierung abgewälzt wurden und die nun zusehen muss, wie sie diese Interessen bändigt) und Verträgen zu sein. Und vor allem: für die USA berechenbar zu werden und zu bleiben.
Wie es um den Einfluss der USA auf die EU heute aussieht, ist schwerlich genau zu beziffern. Bis zur Wiedervereinigung war er sicherlich massiv. Heute dürfte er (etwas) weniger geworden sein, ist aber sicherlich noch immer (allen markig geklopften Sprüchen zum Trotz) nicht unerheblich.
Die EU folgt im Allgemeinen den Vorgaben der USA (vor allem in der Außenpolitik). Erst ab Trump wurde die Sache diffiziler.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich verhandeln die USA lieber mit einem Ansprechpartner. Genauso wie jeder andere auf der Welt. Was dabei rauskommt, wenn 20 Leute jeweils was anderes sagen, sieht man ja in der EU-Asylpolitik: Nichts. Gar nichts. Wieso sollten andere Staaten sich also an Verhandlungen beteiligen, die nichts bringen? Niemand hatte Bock, mit jedem europäischen Staat einzeln was auszuhandeln. Da hat man sich lieber erstmal mit Japan, China, USA, Brasilien,.... an einen Tisch gesetzt, ehe man seine Zeit mit wirtschaftlichen nichtsen wie Belgien, Österreich oder Schweden verschwendet. Genau das ist doch der Kerngedanke von EU/EG/EWG: Lasst ein gemeinsames Ganzes bilden, damit wir auf der internationalen Bühne mal sowas wie Bedeutung und auf Augenhöhe mit anderen großen, nur aus einer Nation bestehenden Wirtschaftsräumen verhandeln können.


Du verstehst nicht mal das Prinzip. Es geht nicht "um die Beteiligung anderer Staaten, die nichts bringen", sonst keine Stimme hätten.
Der Grundgedanke hinter EWG und EU ist das Zusammenfassen des verworrenen Europas. Es war den Amerikanern schlicht zu kompliziert und unübersichtlich. Außerdem wollte man Europa in die Lage versetzen, sich wirtschaftlich gegen Russland wenden zu können und sich selbst (USA) zu entlasten. Das ist eine Simplifizierung der Vorgänge und (wenn man so will) die Vorbereitung Europas auf etwaige (Stellvertreter-)Wirtschaftskriege mit dem "Ostblock".
Das Getöse um "Zusammenhalt" und Co. steht auf den Werbeflyern. Die Sache musste man ja auch irgendwie verkaufen. Das sind aber nicht die tatsächlichen Gründe für eine EWG und schon gar nicht dafür, warum aus einer EWG (die ja funktionierte) eine EU werden MUSSTE, die USA die "Vereinigten Staaten von Europa" (und diese Bezeichnung wird noch 1:1 genutzt) seit den 50ern durchsetzen.

So das hat mich jetzt wieder wertvolle Lebenszeit gekostet. Macht euch schlau oder lasst es. Mir einerlei. Meinen Beitrag habe ich erbracht. Das Lesen und Nacharbeiten obliegt euch.
Ich kann schwerlich das ausgleichen, was der Geschichtsunterricht mancherorts ganz offensichtlich versäumt hat oder nicht leisten wollte.


----------



## JePe (19. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Einmal hier entlang und sich die Sache erklären lassen:
> Kampf um Europa - arte



Ich habe mir den kompletten Film angeschaut (nicht erst ab der von Dir verlinkten Stelle) und kann da keinen Beleg fuer Deine These finden, dass die EU eine US-amerikanische Erfindung sei (allenfalls ist sie lt. Herrn Kornblum eine "Idee"). Die Ausfuehrungen ab ca. Minute 26:50 gehen sogar eher in die exakt gegenteilige Richtung? Davon, dass die interviewten Personen in fast allen Punkten zu anderen Bewertungen und Schluessen hinsichtlich der aktuellen Entwicklungen in der EU kommen, mal ganz abgesehen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und einmal hier entlang für die Erklärung:
> Das Märchen vom Fachkräftemangel - "Hurra, wir sind weltoffen!" - ARD



Was die Maer von der Maer vom Fachkraeftemangel angeht: Klick, Klick. Sind das alles fanatisierte Merkeljubilanten, die von der Lebenswirklichkeit keine Ahnung haben? Ob Migration alleine, egal wie man sie nun gestaltet, eine angemessene Antwort auf den Fachkraeftemangel ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Weder Trump noch Putin hätten irgendwas davon, die EU abzumurksen.



Stimmt, Es bringt auch nicht wirklich etwas, oben ohne durch die Tundra zu reiten. Trotzdem hofiert der Eine die Brexiteers und finanziert der Andere EU-feindliche Kraefte. Warum ist das so?


----------



## Taskmaster (19. Juni 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast es (zumindest behauptest du das) geschafft eine Quelle zu sichten. Und nach den stichwortgebenden Punkten war es schon wieder vorbei? Nach der Doku vielleicht mal ein wenig in die verlinkten Texte einzusteigen, war dann doch eine Überlastung?
Ein wenig Stand der Forschung und des Diskurses in der Fachwelt (oben verlinkt, wer Quellen liest, weiß, aus welcher die Zitate stammen, der Rest darf anfangen, Quellen zu lesen)?
Mal beispielhaft:


> „Die europäische Integration wäre ohne die Politik Washingtons nicht so schnell und nicht in dieser Form zum Tragen gekommen. [...] Sie [die USA] waren Antreiber und Vermittler – im Interesse ihrer europäischen Partner und *im wohlverstandenen Eigeninteresse*.“ (S. 346) Diese Rolle der USA als Geburtshelfer und Impulsgeber der Integration schleifte sich laut Neuss erst während der 1960er-Jahre ab, als Frankreich und Deutschland zum Motor der Einigung wurden. Trotzdem betont sie, ähnlich wie Lundestad, zusammenfassend die erstaunlichen Konstanten in der Struktur der amerikanischen Europapolitik bis über das Ende des Kalten Krieges hinaus.





> Die Rolle der USA im Einigungsprozess charakterisiert Krüger als „Vormacht von außen“ (S. 7), die vor allem in einer Anfangsphase von 1947 bis 1950 als „ideeller Gesamteuropäer“ gehandelt hätten (S. 17). Ausführlich stellt Krüger dies an den Verhandlungen über den Marshall-Plan dar und bezieht die anderen institutionellen Initiativen jener Jahre, wie die Westunion und den Europarat, auf dieses Projekt. In der akribischen, quellennahen Beschreibung konkreter Verhandlungsrunden werden jedoch einige grundsätzliche Probleme zu sehr an den Rand gedrängt, wie etwa die Frage, *warum die USA eigentlich ein supranationales Modell für Europa hatten*. Bei vielen anderen Problemen bestätigt Krüger bereits bestehende Thesen, etwa Neuss’ Interpretation, dass die amerikanische Europapolitik dem Primat der Politik gefolgt sei: Auch unter Hinnahme ökonomischer Nachteile setzten sich die Vereinigten Staaten demnach für eine politische Stabilisierung und Integration Westeuropas unter supranationalen Vorzeichen ein. So wurde der Marshall-Plan zum Anstoß aller wirksamen Einigungsbemühungen. Deren Ziel sei aber zumindest von europäischer Seite nie der supranationale Bundesstaat gewesen. Vielmehr betont Krüger, dass die europäischen Akteure jeweils primär auf ihre nationalstaatlichen Interessen bedacht gewesen seien und dass alte Rivalitäten fortbestanden hätten. Integration vollzog sich demnach als Wettlauf der verschiedenen westeuropäischen Staaten um die „Unterstützung der Vereinigten Staaten bei der Durchsetzung nationaler Ziele“ (S. 171).


Was ich so für "Theorien" aufstelle. Ich sollte eine Professur für Geschichte angeboten bekommen. 
Das ist mitnichten eine "Theorie", die ich mir aus dem Ärmel gezogen habe. Auch wenn Wikipedia-Artikel dort Aussparungen aufweisen (Wer schreibt die noch gleich?).

P.S.: Ich überlasse euch nun wirklich euren Gedanken. Ihr schafft das schon.

/Edit: den Fachkräftemangel-Beitrag ganz übersehen:
Ja, die haben keine Ahnung. Wenn du Umfragen postest, die den "gefühlten Fachkräftemangel" ("Spüren sie ihn?") untersucht haben, dann bist du in der Tat bei ganz kleinen Lichtern angekommen.
Wie spürt man genau Fachkräftemangel? Weniger Bewerber? Verlangen die Angestellten mehr Geld? Gibt es weniger Bewerber, die die immer wahnwitzigeren (und so gut wie nie wirklich benötigten) "Skills" aus den Jobbeschreibungen besitzen und für den Mindestlohn antreten wollen? Spüren sie ihn, während einer Toilettensitzung? Man weiß es nicht... Und genau das wird u.a. auch in der Doku der ARD behandelt.

Die andere Umfrage ist auch der Renner:
85 Prozent der befragten *Unternehmen aus der Zeitarbeitsbranche* gaben an, dass der Mangel an Fachkräften ein Risiko in den kommenden zwölf Monaten darstellt.
Nicht genug Zeitarbeiter aufzutreiben, die sich billig vermieten lassen? Och menno. Hat sich vielleicht herumgesprochen, was für Sklavenvereine Zeitarbeitsfirmen sind?

Und frag halt mal eine Oma auf der Straße, ob sie Angst vor dem Fachkräftemangel hat. Jeder hat momentan Angst vor dem Fachkräftemangel. Egal, ob er/sie weiß, was der überhaupt bedeutet. Das war auch der Sinn hinter der Kampagne der Industrie. Fast überall, wo sie schreien, herrschte schon vor x Jahren "Fachkräftemangel".
Grund sind: miese Entlohnung und/oder Job weit ab vom Schuss und/oder Unattraktivität des Berufsbilds und/oder Arbeitszeiten... etc. pp.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juni 2018)

So so,

also müßte ja alles was ich in der Schule und im Studium gelernt habe falsch sein, weil der US Präsident bis zur Wiedervereinigung, einfach Befehle per Telefon an die Europäer gegeben hat, sie sollen gefälligst eine supranationale Gemeinschaft bilden.....
Das hört sich genauso an, wie die Pflaumen die behaupten im Kanzleramt muss nur Jemand zum Telefon greifen und dann sendet die Tageschau oder Heute, die Nachrichten, die das Kanzleramt gern hätte, mehr VT geht gar nicht.

Die EWG, EG bzw. EU ist aus der Montanunion enstanden, die aus dem Schuman-Plan hervor ging, Schuman war französischer Außenminister und neben wirtschaftlichen Gesichtpunkten, war das vorrangige Ziel Einfluss und Mitkontrolle auf die deutsche Kohle und Stahl Industrie zu bekommen, da man sich dadurch versprach, irgenwelche Kriegsabsichten Deutschlands frühzeitig zu erkennen.



> Hauptziel des Vertrages war in der Argumentation Schumans die Sicherung des innereuropäischen Friedens durch die „Vergemeinschaftung“, also die gegenseitige Kontrolle der kriegswichtigen Güter Kohle und Stahl, sowie die Sicherstellung dieser für den Wiederaufbau nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg entscheidenden Produktionsfaktoren.



Die Deutschen sahen durch die Montanunion hauptsächlich politische Vorteile und Adenauer wollte so schnell wie möglich wieder ein gleichberechtigtes Mitglied in Europa werden, auch konnte durch die Montanunion wesentlich schneller Besatzungsrecht überwunden werden.

Ich bestreite überhaupt nicht, dass das die USA am Anfang mit wohlwollen unterstützten und auch später zum Primat ihrer Politik gemacht haben, wegen der Blockkonfrontation, die USA waren aber niemals Ideengeber oder Anstifter, dass ist bodenloser Schwachsinn!
Auch wurde Ihnen die EWG ab 1960 durch das enge zusammenrücken zwischen Deutschland und Frankreich (deutsch französische Versöhnung durch Adenauer und De Gaulle), viel zu selbständig und auch wirtschaftlich mächtig.



> Clarence B. Randall, ein ehemaliger leitender Mitarbeiter der Economic Cooperation Administration bezichtigte in der Sommerausgabe 1951 der Zeitschrift Atlantic Monthly die Montanunion in einem langen Artikel des „Super-Sozialismus“. Die anstehende parlamentarische Absegnung der EGKS-Verträge war in seinen Augen ein Gang der freien Marktwirtschaft zum Schafott.


Clarence B. Randall - Wikipedia


----------



## Taskmaster (19. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich die Vita von Beate Neuss (Professorin für Politikwissenschaft an der Philosophischen Fakultät der Technischen Universität Chemnitz, leitet dort die Professur für Internationale Politik) (die zu diesem Thema auch ihre Habilitation verfasst hat) oder einem Dieter Krüger (Professor Zeitgeschichte an der Universität Potsdam) mit deiner Vergleiche "Schule/Uni(?!)", ja, dann hast du vielleicht einiges falsch verstanden oder deine Schule/Uni ist bereits revisionistisch unterwegs (gibt es ja dieser Tage leider alles). Nicht jeder Student ist zudem gut in seinem Fach.


Ein Präsident der USA hatte ab Mitte der 60er sicherlich nicht mehr die Autorität wie ein Eisenhower. Das lag aber nicht daran, dass man nicht gekonnt hätte, sondern weil die Amerikaner andere Probleme (Korea/Vietnam) hatten und "sehr wohlwollende Besatzer" waren, nicht die Brechstange im offenen Diskurs mit Europa ansetzten. Was hinter verschlossenen Türen vor sich ging, darf man sich ausmalen (oder in der Literatur nachlesen).
Wie die Deutschen etwas sahen oder nicht, ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt völlig irrelevant gewesen, weil sie keine wirkliche Entscheidungsgewalt über ihre Zukunft hatten.
Und natürlich sind die USA mit einem Plan für ein föderales Europa in ihrer Rolle als bestimmende Sigermacht und zentrale Schutz- und Wirtschaftsmacht (Lebensader Europas, das unter der Zerstörung kaum leistungsfähig war) aufgetreten, haben dieses forciert.
Das hat rein gar nichts mit mit Verschwörungstheorien zu tun. Quellen hierzu sind x-fach verlinkt. Es ist auch völlig naiv, anzunehmen, die USA hätten dem Treiben als passiver Zuschauer zugesehen, es wie ein Aussätziger erduldet und nicht angeleitet und gestaltet. Zumal es die Beweise ja gibt (siehe Diskussionsbeginn -> Aufzeichnungen im Nationalarchiv oder Reden wie "Europe must federate or perish." 5 Jahre vor den EGKS-Verträgen, etc. pp). 
Was genau soll die Meinung zum EGKS-Vertrag ehemaliger leitender Mitarbeiter der Economic Cooperation Administration denn nun belegen? Und in 10 Jahren zitieren wir dann ehemalige leitende Mitarbeiter auf Wikipedia, die Obama als Kommunisten bezeichnen?

Es galten die Vorbehaltsrechte vom 5. Juni 1945, die da lauten:



> Die drei Hohen Kommissare stellten als Vertreter ihrer Regierungen die oberste Gewalt dar und übten eine Kontrolle über die deutsche Bundesregierung wie über die Regierungen der Länder aus. Der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und ihren Ländern wird zwar „die volle gesetzgebende, vollziehende und rechtsprechende Gewalt gemäß dem Grundgesetz“ zuerkannt (Artikel I; Zitate aus der Fassung vom 10. April 1949), doch nahmen die Drei Mächte (USA, Großbritannien, Frankreich) eine Reihe von Sonderbefugnissen für sich in Anspruch, zum Beispiel:
> 
> * Abrüstung und Entmilitarisierung
> * Reparationen, Kontrollmaßnahmen bezüglich des Ruhrgebiets*
> ...


Dass Adenauer Souveränität wiedererlangen wollte, ist soweit klar. Nur bekam er diese eben nur in einem eingeschränkten Rahmen und zu einem hohen Preis (siehe Deutschlandfunk). Auch heißt es hierzu auf bpb.de zum Thema Wiedervereinigung:



> Während die ökonomischen und innenpolitischen Aspekte der Wiedervereinigung im Wesentlichen von den Deutschen im Alleingang entschieden werden konnten, bedurfte es zur Bewältigung der außenpolitischen Fragen eines Verhandlungsrahmens, der nicht nur die beiden deutschen Staaten, sondern auch die Siegermächte des Zweiten Weltkrieges einschloss. Der Grund dafür lag zum einen in deren *Vorbehaltsrechten, die ihren Ursprung in der "Übernahme der obersten Regierungsgewalt hinsichtlich Deutschlands" gemäß der Erklärung der Siegermächte vom 5. Juni 1945 hatten und wegen des fehlenden Friedensvertrages nie vollständig aufgehoben worden waren.* In den Pariser Verträgen zwischen der Bundesrepublik und den Westmächten vom 23. Oktober 1954 war dementsprechend ausdrücklich auf die "Rechte und Verantwortlichkeiten der Vier Mächte in Bezug auf Deutschland als Ganzes einschließlich der Wiedervereinigung Deutschlands und einer friedensvertraglichen Regelung" hingewiesen worden.
> 
> Zum anderen ergab sich die Notwendigkeit einer Beteiligung der Vier Mächte aus der politischen Entwicklung nach 1989. Denn unter den nunmehr gegebenen Bedingungen bedeutete eine deutsche Wiedervereinigung weit mehr als die bloße Zusammenführung der beiden deutschen Teilstaaten. Die gesamte europäische Ordnung stand jetzt zur Disposition.



Wer glaubt, die BRD war bis zur Wiedervereinigung allein ihres Glückes Schmied, hat in der Tat so einiges im Geschichtsunterricht verpasst.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juni 2018)

Oder hängt einfach wie du VTs nach!

Niemand bestreitet das die USA Einfluss genommen haben, deine Darstellungen sind aber eher für Filme uind Romane in ünerzeichneter Form gedacht und haben sehr sehr wenig mit der Realität zu tun!
Das werden die Wissenschaftler, die zitierst wohl auch so herausgearbeitet haben, wie immer in der Wissenschaft gibt es da auch unterschiedliche Einschätzungen von Argumenten und Schwerpunkten.

Deine Version aber, die USA hätten den Europäern die Montanunion diktiert, befohlen oder sonst Druck ausgeübt ist ziemlich schwachsinnig.

Was da zur Wiedervereinigung steht, ist absolut richtig, Deutschland hätte sich nie alleine wiedervereinigen können, aber Niemand hat Deutschland von 1945.1989 diktiert oder Befehle erteilt welche Abkommen und welchen supranationalen Vereinigungen sie sich anzuschließen hätten, das ist absoluter Bullshit.
Es ist hinreichend durch Akten bewiesen, dass Ludwig Erhard überhaupt nicht in die Montanunion wollte, sondern dass das Adenauers politischer Wille war, aus verschiedenen nachvollziehbaren Gründen, dazu hat ihn aber niemand gezwungen, außer in VT Gedanken.
So was ließt man ja auch bei Frau Weidel in Emails, die freimütigt beschreibt, dass sie Frau Merkel als Befehlsempfängering des Weißen Hauses sieht und wir immer noch besetzt sind und die USA weisungsbefugt.

edit:

Die Frage, die ich mir allerdings stelle ist, lehnst du die EU ab, weil sie deiner Meinung nach ein Kind der USA ist?

Deine anderen Argumente, die zwischen Zeilen so auftauchen, sind nämlich ziemlich dünn!
Es waren gerade die Südländer, um Frankreich und Italien, die im Zuge der Wiedervereinigung, die DM als Opfer haben wollten, die haben nur nicht richtig die Auswirkungen bedacht und dazu noch völlig bescheuert gehandelt. Bereits 5 Jahe vor Einführung Euro sind für diese Staaten die Zinsen für Schulden massiv gefallen und haben sich eher der Deutschlands angeglichen, aber statt die geringere Zinslast zu nutzen, um ihren Haushalt in Ordnung zu bringen, haben sie nichts anderes gemacht als politische Wohltaten, auf Punp mit niedrigeren Zinsen , unter ihre Bevölkerungen zu bringen. In Italien gibt es keine Produktivitätssteigerungen seit der Euro Einführung, aber gleichzeitig sind Löhne und Preise um 36% gestiegen, alles Schulden finanziert, bei Frankreich ist es ähnlich, aber weit weniger drastisch. Den Südländern war überhaupt nicht klar, dass Niederländer, Flamen und auch Deutschland mit ihrer Wirtschaftskraft und besseren Haushaltslage, von einer eher weicheren Währung massiv profitieren würden.

Es ist völlig unsinig immer auf Deutschland wegen seiner Exportquote rumzuhacken, erstens schaffen das die Niederländer und auch der flämische Teil Belgiens ähnlich und zweitens gibt es diesen Exportüberschuss nur bei Waren, bei Dienstleistungen ist das völlig anders und es ist auch ein Ammenmärchen, dass die USA einen Handelsdefizit mit der EU haben.
Der Uberschuss, uber den Donald Trump nicht spricht

Die EU ist so wie sie ist gut, wenn sich alle an die Regeln halten würden, die Südländer haben aber keine Haushaltsdisziplin, oder sie kommt eine Dekade zu spät und Visegrád Staaten sind nur Geldgeier, die das Geld der EU gerne nehmen, aber an die vereinbarten Regeln halten sie sich nicht. Ich hätte Ungarn schon längst rausgeschmissen und Polen würde ich es massiv androhen. Entweder man hält sich an die Klubregeln oder man geht, nur die Hand aufhalten geht gar nicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (19. Juni 2018)

Aber sicher doch. Alles Verschwörungstheoretiker. Die haben mittlerweile die halbe Fakultätenlandschaft unterwandert. Du bewegst dich langsam in deiner eigenen Verschwörungstheorie, hm? 

Man kann Handlungen auch ohne ausdrückliches "Diktat" bestimmen (soft pressure). Nämlich durch Beeinflussung und Förderung gleichgesinnter Eliten und Strukturen. Man musste dem Trümmerhaufen auch gar nicht viel Befehlen. Die haben alles genommen, was man ihnen nach dem Krieg hingehalten hat.
Wenn man eh an den Lippen hängt und jedes Wort aufsaugt, ist es gar nicht nötig, direkte Befehle zu erteilen. 
Amerika hatte einen Plan, den hat man umgesetzt. Ob es tatsächlich "Zwang" und "Nötigung" gebraucht hat (welche aber wohl per se in jeder Verhandlung [besonders wenn ein Abhängigkeitsverhältnis und ein Dissens besteht] zwischen (Nachkriegs-)Parteien um Wiederaufbau/Eingliederung in das System der Siegermächte Anwendung finden ["Mach das, sonst bekommst du Hilfe x nicht."]), weiß der Geier.
Tatsache ist aber, dass man ganz klar vorgegeben hat, was man sich für Europa vorstellt und haben möchte, was umzusetzen sei. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es dafür Strafen oder große Drohungen benötigte.

Adenauer war übrigens vor Erhard (der war Wirtschaftsminister unter Adenauer) Kanzler. Damit lag die Entscheidung gar nicht bei ihm (wer weiß, ob sie überhaupt lag, wie verlinkt durfte Deutschland bis mind. 1954 zu allem nur lächeln und nicken).

Aber da auch du scheinbar jegliche Quelle zu ignorieren scheinst und dein Weltbild nicht mal durch Studien und renommierte Forscher erschüttern lässt, brauche ich hier eigentlich gar nicht weitermachen.

Übrigens: ich bin gar nicht so wirklich gegen die EU. Ich zweifle jedoch stark an der Sinnhaftigkeit und den Vorteilen der "Vereinigten Staaten von Europa". Nichts von dem, was angestrebt wird, birgt einen Mehrwert zu EWG. Nach der EWG hätte Schluss sein müssen. Auch der Euro mag zwar momentan(!) vorteilhaft für Deutschland sein (weil er für uns einfach unterbewertet läuft), aber geradezu Folter für viele andere Mitglieder, die es gewohnt waren und sind, ihre Wirtschaft über Abwertung der Währung zu stabilisieren. Es fehlt dafür aber jede Möglichkeit. Es ist schlicht und ergreifend schwachsinnig, weitere Entwicklungen über die EWG hinaus voranzutreiben.

Die "Atombombe" D-Mark ist nun wieder ein Thema für sich. Sie war aber bei Weitem nicht so gefährlich, wie bspw. unser Target2Saldo, wenn ein Italien einen It-ex (oder welchen hochintelligenten Namen man sich hierfür überlegt) hinlegt.
Deine weiteren Ausführungen sind übrigens eigentlich genau das, was (so verkauft man uns doch das Projekt Europa) die EU abschaffen sollte: "Hetze gegen andere auf dem Kontinent" (So wahr sie auch sei. Du merkst es vielleicht nicht, aber du bist voll drin im "wir vorbildlichen Deutschen" und "die Geldverschwender im Süden"-Modus, Poulton liked das.).
Das führt nämlich diese angeblich zu erzielende Wirkung von "wir gehören alle zusammen" ad absurdum. Natürlich sind diese Länder selbst schuld. Und dank der EU sind sie nun unser Problem. Die haben nicht bei den Amis anschreiben lassen (wie es zuvor vielleicht nötig gewesen wäre), sondern bei uns (besagter Target2Saldo).

Dienstleistungen sind nebenbei immateriell. Ihr Effekt ist ein ganz anderer. Grob gesagt: wenn dir eine Servicekraft ein Glas Wasser reicht, kannst du diesen Vorgang nicht pfänden. Die Dienstleistung ist abgeschlossen.

So, Feierabend.


----------



## JePe (19. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Was ich so für "Theorien" aufstelle. Ich sollte eine Professur für Geschichte angeboten bekommen.



Eher fuer´s Geschichtenerzaehlen. Wenn Du ernsthaft aus Deinen eigenen "Beweisen" abzuleiten vermagst, die EU sei von den USA installiert worden, dann hast Du in der Tat keinen Aluhut - sondern einen feuerverzinkten Edelstahlsombrero.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wie spürt man genau Fachkräftemangel?



Ich fuer meinen Teil z. B. daran, dass die Anfragen via Xing im letzten Jahr geradezu explodiert sind.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die andere Umfrage ist auch der Renner:
> 85 Prozent der befragten *Unternehmen aus der Zeitarbeitsbranche* gaben an, dass der Mangel an Fachkräften ein Risiko in den kommenden zwölf Monaten darstellt.
> Nicht genug Zeitarbeiter aufzutreiben, die sich billig vermieten lassen? Och menno. Hat sich vielleicht herumgesprochen, was für Sklavenvereine Zeitarbeitsfirmen sind?



Zeitarbeit, die reguliert und fair tarifiert ist, hat als Fueller von Luecken auf beiden Seiten durchaus Berechtigung und Sinn. Negativbeispiele und kriminelle Energie findest Du in allen Branchen und allen Beschaeftigungsformen. Und dass es Zeitarbeitgeber in Konjunkturphasen besonders schwer haben, Arbeitnehmer zu finden / halten, liegt irgendwie auf der Hand?

"Gesundheits- und soziale Dienste" mit immerhin 68% Zustimmung hast Du zur Kenntnis genommen? Das sind bestimmt auch und moeglicherweise vor allem Pflegekraefte, aber eben auch Chirurgen. "Rechts- und Steuerberatung, Wirtschaftspruefung" mit 57% - auch Hungerleider? Oder alles Verblendete, die einfach nicht Deinen Durchblick haben?



Taskmaster schrieb:


> So, Feierabend.



Wenn ich so einige Defizite bei Dir erkenne - Zeit gehoert sicher nicht dazu.

Vielleicht finden wir ja nun irgendwie zum Thema zurueck - Leistungsschutzrecht, der Eine oder Andere erinnert sich vielleicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (19. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Eher fuer´s Geschichtenerzaehlen. Wenn Du ernsthaft aus Deinen eigenen "Beweisen" abzuleiten vermagst, die EU sei von den USA installiert worden, dann hast Du in der Tat keinen Aluhut - sondern einen feuerverzinkten Edelstahlsombrero.


Hast du eigentlich jemals einen durchdachten Beitrag verfasst? Ausschließlich billigen Polemiken ohne irgendeinen thematischen oder inhaltlich fundierten Bezug?
Rund um die Uhr "Voll blöd, warum weiß nur ich! Belege kenne ich nicht/lese ich nicht/brauche ich nicht! Aluhut!"?
Wird das nicht irgendwann mal langweilig?
Ich würde gerne verstehen, was ein so destruktives Individuum, das eigentlich an gar keiner Argumentation, dem Abwägen von "Für und Wieder" interessiert ist, aus solchen Beiträgen zieht.
Du hättest beispielsweise Gegenpublikationen bringen können, andere Studien, eine sachliche Begründung. Etwas, das bspw gegen die leitende Professorenstelle für Internationale Politik von Frau Neuss sprechen würde (und solche Stellen gibt es nicht geschenkt, weissu? Wenn du mal eine Uni von innen gesehen hättest, wüsstest du ob der Abläufe und dass einiges dazu gehört, überhaupt in Betracht gezogen zu werden).
Aber da ist einfach... nichts?! 



JePe schrieb:


> Ich fuer meinen Teil z. B. daran, dass die Anfragen via Xing im letzten Jahr geradezu explodiert sind.


Hab ich hier seit Jahren und es sind eigentlich fast immer irgendwelche dubiosen Headhunter, die einen ganz dringend Weitervermitteln wollen. "Man wurde von einem anderen Kollegen aus einem anderen Projekt empfohlen. Von wem genau? Das darf man erst sagen, wenn der neue Job angetreten wurde."
Die verdienen damit ihr Geld, ist ein Geschäftsmodell, das momentan recht beliebt zu sein scheint. Provisionsjäger.




JePe schrieb:


> Zeitarbeit, die reguliert und fair tarifiert ist, hat als Fueller von Luecken auf beiden Seiten durchaus Berechtigung und Sinn. Negativbeispiele und kriminelle Energie findest Du in allen Branchen und allen Beschaeftigungsformen. Und dass es Zeitarbeitgeber in Konjunkturphasen besonders schwer haben, Arbeitnehmer zu finden / halten, liegt irgendwie auf der Hand?
> "Gesundheits- und soziale Dienste" mit immerhin 68% Zustimmung hast Du zur Kenntnis genommen? Das sind bestimmt auch und moeglicherweise vor allem Pflegekraefte, aber eben auch Chirurgen. "Rechts- und Steuerberatung, Wirtschaftspruefung" mit 57% - auch Hungerleider? Oder alles Verblendete, die einfach nicht Deinen Durchblick haben?


Hättest du den "Durchblick", wärst du mit solchen Umfragen hier nicht aufgeschlagen.
"Zeitarbeit, wenn sie im Paradies der Zeitarbeit..." Niemand ohne Zwang setzt sich einer Zeitarbeitsfirma aus. Dann lieber geich Consultant oder Freiberufler ohne "Zwischenhändler". 
Zustimmung ist eben nicht gleich Tatsache (ist nämlich schwierig, so etwas mit einer Ja/Nein-Umfrage zu erfassen, besser wäre bspw. eine statistische Auswertung von Bewerberzahlen und deren Qualifikation über mehrere Jahre, statt einer Umfrage, die nach dem "Gespür" der Befragten fischt. Aber solche manipulativen Umfragen werden eben gerne genutzt, um Meinungen kurzfristig zu generieren oder zu stützen und dabei nimmt man es gerne nicht all zu genau...). So ziemlich jedes Alten-/Pflegeheim, etc. jammert über fehlende Fachkräfte. Das liegt aber weniger an den fehlenden Fachkräften, als an der mangelhaften Finanziellen Ausstattung für weitere Festanstellungen, den üblen Arbeitszeiten und -belastung, dem lausigen Gehalt, ... die von mir zuvor bereits genannten Punkte eben.
Krankenpfleger ist einfach ein ziemlich trostloser Job voller Härten für Körper und Geist. Den macht kaum jemand ohne innere Überzeugung / soziale Ader freiwillig unter diesen Bedingungen.
Krankenpflege muss sich lohnen, muss einen höheren Status in der Gesellschaft erhalten, muss ganz generell überarbeitet werden.
Der Fachkräftemangel in vielen Bereichen ist selbst verschuldet/hausgemacht.
Er ist nicht durch "zu wenig Menschen im Land" verursacht. Wenn man sich manchmal so umhört, rangiert der Pflegeberuf in etwa auf der Beliebtheitsstufe einer Kloputzkraft. Völlig unnötig.

Rechtsanwälte, Steuerberater und Co. gab es viele Jahre viel zu viele. Die haben teilweise in ihren Büros unterm Schreibtisch gepennt, weil viel zu viele am Markt waren.
Auch das spricht sich rum, wird entsprechend seltener angestrebt.

Und auch noch mal (vermutlich hast du dir die ARD-Nummer nicht angesehen): Personaler "fühlen" den Bewerbermangel vor allem deswegen, weil sie immer schwerer Personen finden, die für das Gezahlte den hohen Grad an geforderter Qualifikation mitbringen.
Früher hat man eine Stelle für einen Apfel und ein Ei ausgeschrieben und es saßen im Wartezimmer 30 Überqualifizierte, die einem den Arm abnagen wollten. Heute sitzen da 4 oder 5, von denen zwei den Job nach dem Gespräch nicht mehr wollen, weil sie nicht einsehen, unter solchem Druck für das Geld zu arbeiten.
Bei 30 Bewerbern kann man das Gehalt drücken. Es reicht der Satz "Draußen sitzen 29 andere, die das Gleiche wie Sie können. Warum sollen wir Sie nehmen?" Ist halt völlige verarsche. Wer Qualität will, muss sie auch bezahlen, muss selbst ausbilden oder qualifizieren, muss in die Belegschaft investieren, sich um diese Bemühen und ein attraktives Arbeitsumfeld schaffen.
Nur dann werden bspw. auch Ausbildungsberufe wieder interessanter und Immatrikulationsquoten von 50% und mehr pro Jahrgang werden sich wieder normalisieren (denn da hängen die Fachkräfte herum und vertun viel Zeit, nur um ein paar Jahre später abzubrechen, Abi für jeden, der einen Busfahrplan lesen kann, hat eben solche Folgen.).
Eigentlich könnte es gar nicht besser sein.



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn ich so einige Defizite bei Dir erkenne - Zeit gehoert sicher nicht dazu.
> 
> Vielleicht finden wir ja nun irgendwie zum Thema zurueck - Leistungsschutzrecht, der Eine oder Andere erinnert sich vielleicht.



Hättest mal was anständiges gelernt, dann hättest du auch die Annehmlichkeiten eines Homeoffice nach Bedarf. Ich kann mir mit meiner Informatik die Zeit frei einteilen und muss auch nur ins Büro, wenn Kunden es wünschen.
Das bringt mich in die hervorragende Lage, Leute wie dich immer und überall auflaufen lassen zu können (leider muss ich die Zeit dafür aber auch irgendwann nacharbeiten, was zu einem Feierabend um halb 6 führte.) 
Ist also eher kein "Defizit" meinerseits. "Ich kann es mir erlauben", musste es mir hart genug erarbeiten.


----------



## JePe (19. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Du hättest beispielsweise Gegenpublikationen bringen können(...)



Wozu, wenn Deine eigenen Quellen Dich widerlegen und Dir schlicht die Enzyme fehlen, das zu erkennen? Oder Dein aufgepumptes Ego Dir den Blick darauf verstellt?

Du _diskutierst_ nicht. Eine Grundzutat einer Diskussion ist die Faehigkeit erkennen und ertragen zu koennen, wenn man widerlegt wurde. Du ertraegst keine andere Meinung und schwafelst lieber, besoffen von Deiner virtuellen Grossartigkeit, immer weiter in den selbst fabrizierten Zitatewind.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> (...)und muss auch nur ins Büro, wenn Kunden es wünschen.



Ich koennte verstehen, wenn das eher selten vorkommt.

EOD.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es ist kaum in Worte zu fassen... Schon wieder zeigst du, dass du die STRG+F-Kombination nicht beherrschst. Ist es wirklich so schwer, Texte zu sichten und Links zu klicken, die auch noch zurechtgespult worden sind?
> Ich habe nämlich nicht nur einfach auf ein "124min-Video" verlinkt, sondern direkt in die Passagen des Videos.



Okay, dann muss ich mich an dieser Stelle entschuldigen: Ich bevorzuge einen relativ alten Browser, der leider kein Strg+F in Videos unterstützt. Vielleicht kannst du mir verraten, mit welcher Software ich eine Youtube-Volltextsuche benutzen kann? Oder du nennst mir die Stelle im Video in Worten, denn auch neuere Browser bringen mich beim Klick auf deinen einen Link ("Passagen*n*" ) direkt an den Anfang zu 4:58, wo es leider um die Nachkriegszeit in Europa und nicht um die von dir thematisierte Kontrolle der EU durch die USA im 21. Jahrhundert geht.



> Ich verstehe bei dir echt nicht was falsch läuft. Der Umgang mit Quellen gehört in jede Mittelstufe.



Das Konzept eines Diskussionsforums leider nicht, nicht einmal in der seit Jahrzehnten offline bekannten Fassung. Deswegen hier eine Kurzusammenfassung:
Im Rahmen von Diskussionen werden Theorien logisch strukturiert und vollständig vorgetragen. Weglassen tut man nur, was in dem jeweiligen Kreis als gegeben vorausgesetzt werden kann (im PCGHX erfahrungsgemäß sehr wenig) und verwiesen wird auf einzelne Fakten. Ein Forum dient nicht als Linkliste zu Theorien, die irgendwo anders niedergeschrieben/aufgezeichnet sind. Wenn du eine solche Sammlung erstellen, hier aber nicht selbst eine Theorie zur Diskussion stellen, ausdrücklich also auch vorstellen und erklären möchtest, dann bist du hier falsch.



> Wat? Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn? Warum sollte ich jetzt ein Beispiel für irgendetwas suchen? Du scheinst nicht mal verstanden zu haben...
> ...Und was sollen die depperten Beispiele von Stuttgart 21 und Co.? Soll das irgendwie "cool" oder lustig, gar schlagfertig rüberkommen? Es wirkt einfach nur dümmlich.



Deine Ausführungen zur Wiedervereinigung hätte ein Kleinkind verstanden, weswegen ich sie ja auch nur im ersten Halbsatz anspreche. Ich rede über das andere vor dir angebrachte Thema:

"Deswegen bekommen wir "die EU". Eine zentrale Regierung ist eben wesentlich attraktiver und leichter zu manipulieren als zwei Dutzend Einzelstaaten."

"Das ist eben keine Theorie, das ist ein Fakt"[bezogen auf "Die USA haben wenn sie versucht haben Kontrolle auszuüben, dies immer über die Nato getan, man sollte also nicht die EU mit der Nato verwechseln und die EU hatte auch noch nie eine Regierung, die Kommission ist weit weg von einer Regierung! von Don-71"]

"In Europa wurde kein Schritt ohne die USA getätigt. Du glaubst doch wohl nicht allen ernstes, dass ohne deren Einfluss und Zutun irgendetwas ... geschehen ist, genehmigt/realisiert wurde?"


Du behauptest hier, die EU wäre eine bloße Marionette unter voller Kontroller der USA. Dazu forder ich Belege ein: Wenn wirklich die gesamte Politik in Europa aus Washington stammt, dann sollte es für die von mir willkürlich gegriffenen Beispiele ja wohl kein Problem sein, die Vorgaben aus den USA und deren Erzwingung vorzuführen. Kannst dir aber auch gerne ein paar andere Beispiele aus der jüngeren Vergangneheit nehmen - oder z.B. die anstehende Anstimmung über Artikel 11 & 13, um mal wieder auf das Thema dieses Thread hinzuweisen, ehe du erneut in die 50er Jahre auszuweichen veruschst.



> Niemand hat behauptet, dass die EU von einer Schattenregierung der USA geführt wird.



Niemand außer dir...



> Was hier erklärt wird, ist, dass die USA sich hier in Europa  mit der EU genau das installiert haben, was sie wollten, die EU als ihren Plan für den Kontinent entworfen haben und ihre Durchsetzung in ihrem Sinne seit Kriegsende forcieren.



q.e.d. Die EU "ist" (Gegenswartform, d.h. bis heute) genau die Politik, die die USA für Europa wollen? Belege es bitte. Deine bisherigen Quellen reichen bestenfalls bis in die Zeit der EGKS, aber nicht einmal EWG geschweige denn EG. Und das soll irgendeine Aussage zum Thema Artikel 11&13 machen? In meinem Kühlschrank findet sich mehr zur heutigen politischen Lage der EU, als in deinen Posts.



> Die EU ist eben kein "linkes" Projekt (wie viele zu glauben scheinen). Es kommt nicht aus dem "Herzen Europas" und dient auch keiner "höheren Sache". Sie ist schlicht das Produkt Amerikanischer Interessen.



Die ersten drei Dinge hat niemand (mit einem Funken Verstand im Kopf) behauptet (auch wenn viele Linke den Wirtschaftsverein als supranationales Gebilde gerne zu ihrem Projekt machen wollen und dabei mittlerweile auch Erfolge vorweisen können), letzteres wäre zu belegen.



> John Foster Dulles sagte es ganz deutlich:



Google Books ist für noch unter Copyright stehende Quellen leider schlecht geeignet - je nach Zugriffs-URL oder/und Zahl der Zugriffe werden die Seiten schlicht nicht mehr angezeigt. Mir z.B.. Das Zitat als solches gibt eine Meinung zur Zukunft Europas wieder, aber nicht in wie weit die USA den Weg in diese kontrollieren wollen, geschweige denn in welchem Umfange sie dies bis zur Gründung der EU geschafft haben.



> Also null mit dem Konflikt beschäftigt.



Wie dir bekannt sein sollte, haben wir hier einen eigenen Thread dazu. Wenn du dessen Inhalt ignorierst, ist das deine Sache, aber du findest recht ausführliche Ausführungen meinerseits zu deinen Einsteiger-Argumenten darin. Solltest du diese diskutieren wollen - gerne. Bislang kamen von den Putinfans leider nur whataboutismen.



> ...Textverständnis? ... der EU (wegen meiner auch EWG, die Übertragungsleistung sollte erbracht werden können]




Solltest du die Ganze Zeit über die Frühphase der EWG reden wollen und erwarten, dass Diskussionspartner dies in die Bezeichnung "EU" reininterpretieren, so nehme ich obige Ausführungen zurück. Interessen der USA an supranationalen Gebilden im Westeuropa der 50er Jahre sowie diplomatische Einflussnahme auf die Politik aller NATO-Staaten sind trivial und bedürfen keiner Diskussion, da sind deine bisherigen Quellen und Ausführungen vollkommen hinlänglich. Es ist in meinen Augen zwar immer noch falsch, dass die EWG "durch die USA geschaffen wurde", wie du erneut behauptest, aber 60 Jahre später und ist das sowas von egal, dass man es in diesem Thread hier nicht zu diskutieren braucht.

Was dann aber umgekehrt verdammt kritikwürdig ist, sind deine Deutschkenntnisse.
Nur soviel: Nein, es ist nicht mangelndes Textverständnis, wenn man unter "EU" die "Europäische Union", alias eine 92 initiierte und Ender 0er Jahre finalisierte/in ihre heutige Form gebrachte Vereinigung von Staaten ganz Europas versteht. Im Gegenteil, genau das ist eine ganz grundlegende, selbstverständliche Form von Textverständniss - und das nicht nur in Threads, deren Thema ausdrücklich Richtlinien besagter "EU" sind, sondern auch in allen anderen Kontexten.
Wenn man dagegen bei "EU" an die Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft eines kleinen Kreise Mittel-/Westeuropäischer Staaten von 1958 denkt und das in einer so engen Form, dass man diverse Aussagen trifft, die schon auf die gewachsenen um weitere Verträge ergänzten Bündnisse der 80er Jahre nicht mehr passen würden, dann hat man null Textverständnis beziehungsweise massive Probleme sich auszudrücken. Das ist genauso falsch und hochgradig missverständlich, wie Nazideutschland als "BRD" oder Röhrenmonitore als "LCD"s zu bezeichnen. In einer Diskussion über Merkel respektive UHD-Flachbildschirme.

Ich weise an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass alle anderen Threadteilnehmer deine Posts zur "EU" ebenfalls als Aussage über heute ablaufende politische (Hintergrund-)Prozesse interpretiert haben. Das war kein Zufall und auch keine Absprache und auch nicht der CIA.



> Wie es um den Einfluss der USA auf die EU heute aussieht, ist schwerlich genau zu beziffern. Bis zur Wiedervereinigung war er sicherlich massiv. Heute dürfte er (etwas) weniger geworden sein, ist aber sicherlich noch immer (allen markig geklopften Sprüchen zum Trotz) nicht unerheblich.
> Die EU folgt im Allgemeinen den Vorgaben der USA (vor allem in der Außenpolitik). Erst ab Trump wurde die Sache diffiziler.



Klarer Widerspruch zu allen drei Teilen. Der Einfluss auf Deutschland im Moment der Widervereinigung war gigantisch, siehe oben. Aber Deutschland ist nicht die EU (die es damals nicht gab) und auch der Einfluss auf die EG in den 80er Jahren war nicht größer, als man es von einem wirtschaftlich locker gleich- und militärisch deutlich schwererwiegenden Partner erwarten sollte. Und seitdem hat der Einfluss mit der Verschiebung beider Verhältnisses stetig abgenommen. Das heißt nicht, dass die EU nicht meistens in eine ähnliche Richtung entscheidet, wie die USA sich dies wünschen, aber es gibt einen sehr großen Unterschied zwischen "Vorgaben folgen" (du behauptest schon wieder, Washington würde der EU Vorgaben machen  ) und "ähnliche Ansichten haben".




> So das hat mich jetzt wieder wertvolle Lebenszeit gekostet. Macht euch schlau oder lasst es. Mir einerlei. Meinen Beitrag habe ich erbracht. Das Lesen und Nacharbeiten obliegt euch.
> Ich kann schwerlich das ausgleichen, was der Geschichtsunterricht mancherorts ganz offensichtlich versäumt hat oder nicht leisten wollte.



Immer wieder interessant, wenn auf solche Absätze binnen kurzer Zeit weitere lange Posts folgen.
Die ebenfalls zu 75% aus Fakten bestehen, die unstrittig und allen Diskussionsteilnehmern u.a. aus Geschichtsunterricht & Co bekannt sind und zu 25% aus Wiederholungen der initial angezweifelten Behauptungen, die entweder hochbrisant sind und dringend einer Untermauerung bedürfen, diese aber erneut nicht erhalten oder aber die -neue Lesart gemäß Taskmaskerischen ""Textverständnis""- so irreführend Bezeichnungen vermischen, dass niemand ihren Sinn auch nur erahnen kann und die in der Wiederholung erneut nicht klarer ausgeführt werden.

Pro-Tipp: Wenn man den Eindruck hat, eine Ausführung nahezu wortgleich wiederholen zu müssen, dann ist man vermutlich meilenweit vom Verständnis des Diskussionspartners entfernt. Das kann nicht selten auch an diesem liegen, aber eine bloße Wiederholung der Ausführungen kann man sich dann auch sparen. Entweder man hört auf, oder man erörtert probeweise einzelne Punkte der eigenen Aussage auf andere, möglichst eindeutige Art und Weise und guckt, ob sich ein gemeinsamer Nenner findet.


----------



## Taskmaster (19. Juni 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, dann muss ich mich an dieser Stelle entschuldigen: Ich bevorzuge einen relativ alten Browser, der leider kein Strg+F in Videos unterstützt. Vielleicht kannst du mir verraten, mit welcher Software ich eine Youtube-Volltextsuche benutzen kann? Oder du nennst mir die Stelle im Video in Worten, denn auch neuere Browser bringen mich beim Klick auf deinen einen Link ("Passagen*n*" ) direkt an den Anfang zu 4:58, wo es leider um die Nachkriegszeit in Europa und nicht um die von dir thematisierte Kontrolle der EU durch die USA im 21. Jahrhundert geht.


Und wovon habe ich denn genau geredet? Du solltest dringend die Posts lesen, auf die du antwortest. Du darfst (und sollst, um überhaupt mitdiskutieren zu können, dann spare ich mir nämlich das ewige Erklären in allen Threads) diese, ebenso wie die Quellen auch einfach mit genannter Tastenkombination nach Stichworten durchsuchen. Alles ist besser, als sie gar nicht erst zu öffnen, wie es ja leider bei dir immer der Fall ist, trotzdem einfach hier einsteigst und ungeniert zugibst, mal wieder gar keine Zeit/Lust/whatever gehabt zu haben, dir anzusehen, worum es überhaupt geht.
Und warum dein Browser es nicht schafft, Videos mit zeitlicher Verlinkung abzuspielen, obwohl eindeutige Zeitangaben in der URL vorhanden sind… du hast einfach nicht draufgeklickt…


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Einmal hier entlang und sich die Sache erklären lassen:
> Kampf um Europa - arte


Auf bezugnehmende Stelle verlinkt.


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das Märchen vom Fachkräftemangel - "Hurra, wir sind weltoffen!" - ARD


Auf bezugnehmende Stelle verlinkt.


Taskmaster schrieb:


> (ehem. US-Botschafter, Zitate aus den Dokumenten, die Amerikanische Akademie (Sitz in Berlin), Historiker, etc.).
> Ohne die USA keine EU.


Auf bezugnehmende Stelle verlinkt.
Wie alt warst du noch gleich? 40+? Da sollte das aber eigentlich noch reibungslos…





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Konzept eines Diskussionsforums leider nicht, nicht einmal in der seit Jahrzehnten offline bekannten Fassung. Deswegen hier eine Kurzusammenfassung:
> Im Rahmen von Diskussionen werden Theorien logisch strukturiert und vollständig vorgetragen. Weglassen tut man nur, was in dem jeweiligen Kreis als gegeben vorausgesetzt werden kann (im PCGHX erfahrungsgemäß sehr wenig) und verwiesen wird auf einzelne Fakten. Ein Forum dient nicht als Linkliste zu Theorien, die irgendwo anders niedergeschrieben/aufgezeichnet sind. Wenn du eine solche Sammlung erstellen, hier aber nicht selbst eine Theorie zur Diskussion stellen, ausdrücklich also auch vorstellen und erklären möchtest, dann bist du hier falsch.



Vorweg: Man „tut“ nicht „tun“. Weiter: es ist schön, dass das dein Niveau einer Diskussion darstellt. Meines ist es jedoch nicht. Das verlinken per Hyperlink auf weiterführendes Material, Bezug und Untermauerung der eigenen Argumentation ist absolut unerlässlich. Vor allem dann, wenn zu erwarten ist, dass das Thema bestimmt Emotionen hervorruft oder heiß diskutiert werden könnte.
Es gibt sonst keine gehaltvolle Diskussion, das Argument steht und fällt mit dem Beleg.
Du kannst gerne weiter (und da bist du ja hier nicht alleine) die Welt einfach aus dem Bauch heraus erklären, so wie du sie persönlich und subjektiv empfindest. Nur disqualifiziert dich das eben für einen Diskurs.
Und wenn du dich mal zwei Meter in der Wissenschaft bewegt hättest, vielleicht auch mal einen Standpunkt verteidigen hättest müssen, dann wüsstest du, dass die Quelle entscheidend ist.
Wer hier „falsch“ ist, hast zum Glück nicht du zu entscheiden.
Ich sehe aber nicht, dass meine Argumentation mit den vielen Nachweisen/Quellen auf irgendwelches Unbehagen stößt (außer natürlich bei den getroffenen Hunden, die dann sprichwörtlich anfangen zu bellen).
Wenn dich diese Art der fundierten Diskussion überfordert, nimm nicht teil. Es zwingt dich ja keiner auf ausführliche Posts mit vielen Belegen unbelegt und unreflektiert zu antworten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Ausführungen zur Wiedervereinigung hätte ein Kleinkind verstanden, weswegen ich sie ja auch nur im ersten Halbsatz anspreche. Ich rede über das andere vor dir angebrachte Thema:


Scheinbar ja leider nicht. Ansonsten hätte es ja keiner weiteren Auseinandersetzung und Erwähnung deinerseits bedurft.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du behauptest hier, die EU wäre eine bloße Marionette unter voller Kontroller der USA. Dazu forder ich Belege ein: Wenn wirklich die gesamte Politik in Europa aus Washington stammt, dann sollte es für die von mir willkürlich gegriffenen Beispiele ja wohl kein Problem sein, die Vorgaben aus den USA und deren Erzwingung vorzuführen. Kannst dir aber auch gerne ein paar andere Beispiele aus der jüngeren Vergangneheit nehmen - oder z.B. die anstehende Anstimmung über Artikel 11 & 13, um mal wieder auf das Thema dieses Thread hinzuweisen, ehe du erneut in die 50er Jahre auszuweichen veruschst.


Behaupte ich schlicht und ergreifend nicht und für deine merkwürdigen Missverständnisse kann ich auch keine Belege liefern. Die musst du alleine suchen. Ich habe Belege für die von mir eingebrachten Informationen geliefert. Es geht um die Form der föderalen EU, die „vereinigten Staaten von Europa“, die durch die USA initiiert und forciert wurden und weiterhin werden (bspw durch noch immer aktive Lobby-Organisationen), die USA genau dieses Modell für Europa wollte und will, weil die vielen Nationalstaaten einfach zu schwierig zu kontrollieren sind, etc. pp. Noch mal muss ich das hoffentlich nicht ausführen, denn das wurde wirklich oft und deutlich genug getan, von dir einfach nicht gelesen.
Selbst Don-71 hatte es dann doch begriffen, den Beitrag der USA dann letztendlich Teilweise einräumen müssen. Nur das mit dem „Initiieren und Planen“ mag er nicht hören. Aber die Erkenntnis wird irgendwann in einem ruhigen Moment in einer Bibliothek seiner Wahl auch heranreifen.
Ich versuche auch nicht auszuweichen, denn genau das gerade von mir Beschriebene, war und ist der von mir erklärte Sachverhalt. „Ohne USA keine EWG, keine EU, keine Vereinigte Staaten von Europa“.
Wenn du nicht mal den Kern der aussage verstehst, wie willst du Teilnehmer einer Diskussion sein?
Was versteht man bei Formulierungen wie:


Taskmaster schrieb:


> EU als Nachkriegsplan der Amerikaner
> Deswegen bekommen wir "die EU". Eine zentrale Regierung ist eben wesentlich attraktiver und leichter zu manipulieren als zwei Dutzend Einzelstaaten. Was denkt ihr denn, wer bis zum Ende des kalten Krieges (und noch ein paar Jährchen darüber hinaus) die Sache gemanagt hat? Ohne die Zustimmung der Amis wäre eine EWG bzw. ein europäischer Staatenbund gar nicht möglich gewesen.


Nicht? Wer kommt denn bitte (wie du) auf den Gedanken, dass ich damit nicht das politische System, das supranationales Modell „EU“ meinen könnte? Es kann doch kaum deutlicher beschrieben werden? Und um dieses Modell und dessen Etablierung zu erklären, fängt man wo an? Am Anfang? Wie die arte-Dokumentation? Wie ich? Ab Post Nr. 1? Machts Klick?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Niemand außer dir...


Nie getan. Textverständnis gleich 0. Ich wiederhole (ich kann leider keine „einfache Sprache“, sonst könnte ich es vielleicht verständlicher rüberbringen).
Die Amerikaner haben die Lage in Europa genutzt, um sich die Ordnung für den Kontinent zu basteln, die sie gerne hätten und die am Boden liegenden Europäer haben nur all zu gerne mitgemacht, verkaufen das aber heute (und das kann man einfach schwerlich bestreiten) als linkes Projekt des Friedens.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> q.e.d. Die EU "ist" (Gegenswartform, d.h. bis heute) genau die Politik, die die USA für Europa wollen? Belege es bitte. Deine bisherigen Quellen reichen bestenfalls bis in die Zeit der EGKS, aber nicht einmal EWG geschweige denn EG. Und das soll irgendeine Aussage zum Thema Artikel 11&13 machen? In meinem Kühlschrank findet sich mehr zur heutigen politischen Lage der EU, als in deinen Posts.


q.e.d., du kannst nicht lesen? Wo steht da bei mir irgendwas von Regierung? Ich lese da:
„die USA sich hier in Europa mit der EU genau das installiert haben, was sie wollten, die EU als ihren Plan für den Kontinent entworfen haben und ihre Durchsetzung in ihrem Sinne seit Kriegsende forcieren.“
Es geht um ein System, nicht um eine Regierung, wo steht da was von „Politik, die sie wollen.“?. Merkst du eigentlich wirklich nicht, dass sich deine Interpretation vom tatsächlichen Text massiv unterscheidet? Dass du Inhalte frei erfindest?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die ersten drei Dinge hat niemand (mit einem Funken Verstand im Kopf) behauptet (auch wenn viele Linke den Wirtschaftsverein als supranationales Gebilde gerne zu ihrem Projekt machen wollen und dabei mittlerweile auch Erfolge vorweisen können), letzteres wäre zu belegen.


Gerne belege ich dir das. Direkt aus der Feder von Anton Hofreiter:
Europaische Union: Nicht weniger, sondern mehr Europa! | ZEIT ONLINE




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Google Books ist für noch unter Copyright stehende Quellen leider schlecht geeignet - je nach Zugriffs-URL oder/und Zahl der Zugriffe werden die Seiten schlicht nicht mehr angezeigt. Mir z.B.. Das Zitat als solches gibt eine Meinung zur Zukunft Europas wieder, aber nicht in wie weit die USA den Weg in diese kontrollieren wollen, geschweige denn in welchem Umfange sie dies bis zur Gründung der EU geschafft haben.


Nein, das geht wunderbar. Gib die Cookies frei, alle nötigen Skripte et voila. Die Verlinkung arbeitet tadellos, ich kann es noch immer öffnen (trotz „incognito“-Modus und Skriptblocker).
Zeigt halt mal wieder deine Fähigkeiten im Umgang mit Internetquellen. Sobald du befähigt bist, den Link zu öffnen, wirst du auch deine weiteren Fragen beantwortet bekommen, denn noch auf derselben Seite steht weiterführendes.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie dir bekannt sein sollte, haben wir hier einen eigenen Thread dazu. Wenn du dessen Inhalt ignorierst, ist das deine Sache, aber du findest recht ausführliche Ausführungen meinerseits zu deinen Einsteiger-Argumenten darin. Solltest du diese diskutieren wollen - gerne. Bislang kamen von den Putinfans leider nur whataboutismen.


Früher gab es für den Hilfsmod eine Verwarnung. Wenn die Moderaton die Diskussion nicht weiter wünscht, wird ein BBT kommen. Solange es aber scheinbar Interesse am Verlauf gibt, antworte ich, so es die Zeit zulässt und bespreche auch (hier im Forum) kontroverse Themen.
Es wirkt eher ziemlich hilflos, wenn du (statt auf Argumente und Gegenargumente zu setzen), den Blockwart gibst.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solltest du die Ganze Zeit über die Frühphase der EWG reden wollen und erwarten, dass Diskussionspartner dies in die Bezeichnung "EU" reininterpretieren, so nehme ich obige Ausführungen zurück. Interessen der USA an supranationalen Gebilden im Westeuropa der 50er Jahre sowie diplomatische Einflussnahme auf die Politik aller NATO-Staaten sind trivial und bedürfen keiner Diskussion, da sind deine bisherigen Quellen und Ausführungen vollkommen hinlänglich. Es ist in meinen Augen zwar immer noch falsch, dass die EWG "durch die USA geschaffen wurde", wie du erneut behauptest, aber 60 Jahre später und ist das sowas von egal, dass man es in diesem Thread hier nicht zu diskutieren braucht.


Na dann ist es doch super, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast, so viel falsche Interpretation deinerseits auszuführen und dann zwischen den Zeilen zumindest weiten Teilen zustimmst. Danke für die verschwendete Lebenseit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was dann aber umgekehrt verdammt kritikwürdig ist, sind deine Deutschkenntnisse.
> Nur soviel: Nein, es ist nicht mangelndes Textverständnis, wenn man unter "EU" die "Europäische Union", alias eine 92 initiierte und Ender 0er Jahre finalisierte/in ihre heutige Form gebrachte Vereinigung von Staaten ganz Europas versteht. Im Gegenteil, genau das ist eine ganz grundlegende, selbstverständliche Form von Textverständniss - und das nicht nur in Threads, deren Thema ausdrücklich Richtlinien besagter "EU" sind, sondern auch in allen anderen Kontexten.
> Wenn man dagegen bei "EU" an die Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft eines kleinen Kreise Mittel-/Westeuropäischer Staaten von 1958 denkt und das in einer so engen Form, dass man diverse Aussagen trifft, die schon auf die gewachsenen um weitere Verträge ergänzten Bündnisse der 80er Jahre nicht mehr passen würden, dann hat man null Textverständnis beziehungsweise massive Probleme sich auszudrücken. Das ist genauso falsch und hochgradig missverständlich, wie Nazideutschland als "BRD" oder Röhrenmonitore als "LCD"s zu bezeichnen. In einer Diskussion über Merkel respektive UHD-Flachbildschirme.


Das liegt einfach daran, dass du nicht verstanden hast, worüber ich bereits sprach (wobei mich nun verwirrt, dass du es im Absatz zuvor anscheinend doch getan hast, nun aber wieder nicht). Für eine Aufarbeitung des Themas Eu ist nun mal ein großer zeitlicher Verlaufsblick notwendig. Wenn ich dann also mal erkläre, was in den 50ern der Fall war, später über die 80er (o.ä.) rede, dann gehört das nun mal dazu. Denn die EU entwickelte sich ständig weiter. Auch muss ich zeitliche Sprünge hinlegen, wenn man beispielsweise plötzlich mit Kennedy um die Ecke kommt. Actio=reactio ist eben nicht nur das dritte Newtonsche, es gilt auch in einer Diskussion.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weise an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass alle anderen Threadteilnehmer deine Posts zur "EU" ebenfalls als Aussage über heute ablaufende politische (Hintergrund-)Prozesse interpretiert haben. Das war kein Zufall und auch keine Absprache und auch nicht der CIA.


Ah, haste also doch selbst beim Lesen gemerkt, dass meine Aussagen und eure Interpretationen zuwiderlaufen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klarer Widerspruch zu allen drei Teilen. Der Einfluss auf Deutschland im Moment der Widervereinigung war gigantisch, siehe oben. Aber Deutschland ist nicht die EU (die es damals nicht gab) und auch der Einfluss auf die EG in den 80er Jahren war nicht größer, als man es von einem wirtschaftlich locker gleich- und militärisch deutlich schwererwiegenden Partner erwarten sollte. Und seitdem hat der Einfluss mit der Verschiebung beider Verhältnisses stetig abgenommen. Das heißt nicht, dass die EU nicht meistens in eine ähnliche Richtung entscheidet, wie die USA sich dies wünschen, aber es gibt einen sehr großen Unterschied zwischen "Vorgaben folgen" (du behauptest schon wieder, Washington würde der EU Vorgaben machen  ) und "ähnliche Ansichten haben".


Keinerlei Widerspruch zu finden. Heute haben wir die EU, wie der Einfluss der USA auf diese zu messen ist, ist schwer zu quantifizieren.
Damals (in den 80ern) war man noch immer mitten im Planungsprozess für ein politisches Europa. Wie die Institutionen aufgeteilt, welche Verantwortung und Zuständigkeit, etc. pp. Der Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsträger war massiv, denn es wurde ja alles genau so umgesetzt, wie die USA es wollten. Inkl. dem erwähnten Memo-Text zum Euro.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant, wenn auf solche Absätze binnen kurzer Zeit weitere lange Posts folgen.


Was soll daran komisch sein und was bedeutet „in kürzester Zeit“? Ich diskutiere gerne leidenschaftlich und ich kann neben der Arbeit problemlos einen weiteren Tab geöffnet lassen. Wenn ich dann den gröbsten Unfug lese, obwohl ich eigentlich grad schon zu viel Zeit in einen Beitrag mit vielen Belegen gesteckt habe, antworte ich, wenn ich die Luft habe.
Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich gewesen, dass alle gleich verstehen, worum es geht, aber das ist hier immer so eine Sache, besonders bei 3-4 bestimmten Usern…


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die ebenfalls zu 75% aus Fakten bestehen, die unstrittig und allen Diskussionsteilnehmern u.a. aus Geschichtsunterricht & Co bekannt sind und zu 25% aus Wiederholungen der initial angezweifelten Behauptungen, die entweder hochbrisant sind und dringend einer Untermauerung bedürfen, diese aber erneut nicht erhalten oder aber die -neue Lesart gemäß Taskmaskerischen ""Textverständnis""- so irreführend Bezeichnungen vermischen, dass niemand ihren Sinn auch nur erahnen kann und die in der Wiederholung erneut nicht klarer ausgeführt werden.


Anscheinend sind die Fakten ja nicht bekannt, sonst müsste ich nicht immer so weit ausholen und diese Grundlagen mit dem Abgleichen, was Gegenstand der Diskussion ist.
Wenn Argumentationen nicht verstanden werden, wird der Sachverhalt eben noch mal mit anderen oder leichter zugänglichen Quellen dargestellt. Ich kann nicht einfach auf grundlegendes verzichten, wenn die Gegenseite deutlich zeigt, dass sie der Beleg gar nicht erreicht hat.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pro-Tipp: Wenn man den Eindruck hat, eine Ausführung nahezu wortgleich wiederholen zu müssen, dann ist man vermutlich meilenweit vom Verständnis des Diskussionspartners entfernt. Das kann nicht selten auch an diesem liegen, aber eine bloße Wiederholung der Ausführungen kann man sich dann auch sparen. Entweder man hört auf, oder man erörtert probeweise einzelne Punkte der eigenen Aussage auf andere, möglichst eindeutige Art und Weise und guckt, ob sich ein gemeinsamer Nenner findet.


Ich wüsste nicht, wann ich den selben Sachverhalt bloß wiederholt hätte, ohne ihn anders (zumindest versucht besser/zugänglicher/neu belegt) zu beleuchten. Das mag nicht immer gelingen, ist aber in einer Diskussionsführung unerlässlich.
Wenn dich das stört, steht es dir (wie gesagt) frei, das einfach nicht zu lesen. Denn (und das mag dich jetzt kränken, aber es ist nun mal die Wahrheit) ich verfasse nicht jeden Beitrag mit der Erwartung, dass gleich ruyven_macaran ihn lesen könnte. Das ist nur der Fall, wenn ich direkt auf dich antworte, ich direkt auf dich beziehe.
Ich fasse also deine Antwort kurz zusammen: ruyven_macaran hat verstanden, dass er nichts verstanden hatte, mag es aber gar nicht so gerne zugeben. Zumindest kann man es erahnen, was diesen Beitrag zum friedlichsten seit langer Zeit werden lässt.
Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung und vielleicht überliest du einfach zukünftig auch den ein oder anderen Beitrag einfach, der von mir verfasst wurde, wenn du die Art der Argumentation und Nachweisführung als zu anstrengend erachtest. 

Und nun wünsche ich eine gute Nacht (tatsächlich).

/edit
Ganz vergessen, die letzte Niveaulosigkeit zu kommentieren.


JePe schrieb:


> Wozu, wenn Deine eigenen Quellen Dich widerlegen und Dir schlicht die Enzyme fehlen, das zu erkennen? Oder Dein aufgepumptes Ego Dir den Blick darauf verstellt?


Na dann wäre es dir sicherlich ein Leichtes gewesen, diese Widersprüche herauszuarbeiten... Vielleicht fehlen dir aber auch einfach die "Enzyme" für nicht asoziales Verhalten, Argumentation am Sachverhalt, Quellenbearbeitung und Texte fernab der verbalen Diarrhö.



JePe schrieb:


> Du _diskutierst_ nicht. Eine Grundzutat einer Diskussion ist die Faehigkeit erkennen und ertragen zu koennen, wenn man widerlegt wurde. Du ertraegst keine andere Meinung und schwafelst lieber, besoffen von Deiner virtuellen Grossartigkeit, immer weiter in den selbst fabrizierten Zitatewind.


Hier geht es nicht um "Meinungen" sondern um belegte historische Tatsachen. Ich bin auch nicht (was hast du bloß für einen widerlichen Umgangston) "besoffen oder Beweihräuchere mich. An keinem einzigen Punkt in diesem Thread (oder anderswo) habe ich das getan. Aber so ist das nun mal, wenn die Argumente (und jeder Sinn für Anstand) fehlen: man greift den Leumund an. Deswegen stehen wahrscheinlich auch so viele auf Internetpranger. 
Ich wurde auch bis dato an keiner einzigen Stelle "widerlegt". Es gab versuche, die aber kaum ernstzunehmen waren und innerhalb weniger Zeilen schon wieder passe waren. Es ist eher deine Inflexibilität, die es dir unmöglich macht, deine Welt neu zu ordnen, etwas dazuzulernen.
Das Problem mit dir und dem Rest eurer 4er-Bande (man erkennt sie an den "Likes") ist, dass ihr es euch scheinbar sehr gemütlich in eurem Leben, im eigenen kleinen Mikrokosmos gemacht habt. Ihr habt euch irgendwann mal dazu entschieden, den einfachen Weg zu gehen und alles als richtig zu erachten, was irgendwie "richtig" klingt.
Das aktive Nachprüfen ist einfach zu ermüdend.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich koennte verstehen, wenn das eher selten vorkommt.


Kommt es in der Tat, weil ich nichts verkaufe/den Vertrieb andere verantworten, sondern in Projekten stecke. Kunden sehe ich alle halbe Jahr mal.
Diese sind für Argumente und für und wieder Abwägungen übrigens sehr dankbar. Mag daran liegen, dass diese eine andere Niveaustufe besetzen und Ideologie überhaupt keine Rolle spielt. Für die geht es um etwas wirklich Wichtiges (die Zukunft für das Unternehmen, Verantwortung für Mitarbeiter, Technologievorsprung, etc. pp.)
Da kann man es sich nicht leisten, blind durch die Welt zu laufen.


JePe schrieb:


> EOD.


Wenn es doch nur so wäre... Leider wirst du es aber wohl auch zukünftig nicht unterlassen, deine "Fake-Wahrheiten" und alles Unverstandene in die Welt zu tragen (und das ist nun wirklich bei dir Dauerzustand wie zuletzt hier).
Schockierend ist auch dein Unwissen über die Arbeitswelt und dass du jede Xing-Nachricht als tatsächliches Interesse deutest. Fragt sich, wessen Selbstbewusstsein hier übersteigert ist.
Wenn man auf "dicke Hose" macht, sollte man diese auch tatsächlich ausfüllen können.


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2018)

Falls sich irgendwer noch an das ursprüngliche Thema erinnern sollte: EU-Parlament lehnt Entwurf ab.


----------

